# Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!



## Oliver (12. Dezember 2007)

*Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ihr wollt eines von drei Logitech-G9-Mäusen oder eines von drei G15-Tastaturen testen und anschließend behalten? Dann solltet ihr euch hier im Thread bewerben.

Ihr kennt besagte Produkte nicht? Genaue Infos zur "G9 Laser Mouse" gibt es auf der Logitech-Webseite. Hier die technischen Daten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abtastung

          o Auflösung: 2003200 dpi (benutzerwählbar)
          o Bildverarbeitung: 6,4 Megapixel/Sekunde
          o Maximale Beschleunigung: 20 G
          o Maximale Geschwindigkeit: 11,6 m/s (je nach Oberfläche)

Reaktion

          o USB-Datenformat: 16 Bit/Achse
          o USB-Signalrate: Bis 1.000 Signale/Sekunde
          o Energiesparmodus: Deaktiviert

Gleitfähigkeit

          o Dynamischer Reibungskoeffizient (µk): 0,09**
          o Statischer Reibungskoeffizient (µs): 0,14**
          o Tuninggewicht: bis zu 28 g

Strapazierfähigkeit

          o Maustasten (links/rechts): 8 Millionen Klicks
          o Mausfüße: 250 km

** Getestet auf einer Oberfläche aus Holzfurnier

Genaue Infos zur "G15-Tastatur" gibt es auf der Logitech-Webseite. Hier die Features der Tastatur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steuerung

    o Deutlich erkennbares LCD GamePanel: Zeigt Spielwerte und wichtige Systeminformationen an.
    o Beleuchtete Tasten: Wählen Sie aus drei Helligkeitsstufen. Die Tasten sind sowohl in hellen als auch dunklen Lichtbedingungen immer gut zu erkennen.
    o Sechs programmierbare G-Tasten: Führen Sie einzelne Tastenanschläge oder komplexe Makros mit sechs programmierbaren G-Tasten aus. Erstelen Sie Makros während des Spiels, ohne unterbrechen zu müssen.


*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten haben
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Eingabegerät auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Eingabegerät nicht weiterverkaufen
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Eingabegerät beim Tester

Eine formlose Bewerbung als Antwort auf dieses Posting genügt. Bitte macht Angaben zu den Teilnahmebedingungen und warum ausgerechnet ihr eines der Logitech-Eingabegeräte testen wollt.

* Der Anmeldeschluss ist Sonntag 23:59 Uhr.*


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

da ich immer noch Zeit habe und auch die "alte" G15 besitze, könnte ich einen guten Vergleichstest absolvieren. Zudem besitze ich noch 5 andere Tastaturen, welche ich in einer Tabelle vergleichen könnte.

Bei der G9 sieht es fast gleich aus. In meinem Besitz befindet sich die MX518. Ebenso kann ich mit diversen Logitech- und Microsoftmäusen gegentesten.

Am Computer bastel und spiele ich seit nunmehr 13 Jahren und habe schon viele Eingabegeräte verwendet. Auch von verschiedenen Marken wie Trust, Logitech, Microsoft und Cherry.

Meinen Schreibstil kann ich euren Wünschen anpassen, jenachdem ob es nun "Tagebuchstil", "Printstil" oder sonstiges sein sollte.

Digitale Fotos erstelle ich mit einer Minolta Dimage A1 und kann diese auch ggf. mit Adobe Photoshop CS3 bearbeiten.

Ich würde sehr gerne eines der beiden Eingabegeräte testen, da ich Freude am testen und PC spielen habe und somit die Geräte auf ihre Funktionen, eventuellen Macken, Ergonomie und Strapazierfähigkeit testen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc


----------



## Overlocked (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde ganz gerne die G15/9 testen, weil ich schon sehr viel Erfahrung mit 
Tastaturen und Mäuse habe, daher schon die urzeitlichsten Tastaturen zu Hand habe und sehr viel Erfahrung damit habe. (Außerdem könnte ich was neuses unter den Fingern auch mal gebrauchen)
Außerdem könnte ich sehr viele Tests durchführen, bzw. die Kompatibilität usw.Ich hatte noch nie so ein "High-End" zu Händen. Mir stehen auch alle Möglichkeit zum Testen offen. Würde auch gerne mal die Gelegenheit bekommen für PCGH zu testen. Benutze zur Zeit noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank
und mfg
Overlocked


----------



## klefreak (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo!

Derzeit studiere ich gerade im 5.Sem Bakk AW und schreibe gerade meine Bakk Arbeit, um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben muss natürlich auch zwischendurch mal das eine oder andere Game gezockt werden. derzeit habe ich eine Logitech MX500 und ein Revoltec Lightboard Advanced. 

Auch als Österreicher sollte ich der Deutschen Sprache mächtig sein  und auch in den einen oder anderen Postings hab ich mein Fotografisches Können einfließen lassen (DI Tread). Warum gerade ich als Tester ausgewählt werden sollte?? Naja ich mach schon bei so vielen Gewinnspielen und Tests mit aber irgendwie ist mir nie das Glück hold, daher versuche ich es natürlich auch hier.

Da ich den Vorteil einer Guten Tastatur und einer guten Maus sehr schätze, werde ich gerade bei Tests über diese Produkte besonders genau auf eventuelle Mängel und Ergonomische Vorteile Berichten

So, nun gilt's  abzuwarten und zu hoffen, dass mir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Christkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diesen Wunsch erfüllt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,
da mir  bis jetzt immer nur logitechs in haus gekommen sind, kann ich gut vergleiche ziehen mit modelen vorher. Zu meinem Fuhrpark gehörten MX500, MX 518 und eine MX1000. Die G9 würde mich sehr interressieren aus ergonomie gründen, die vorgänger fand ich zwar gut, aber da fehlte immer das gewisse etwas für dauereinsätze auf LANs...

Dadurch das ich recht viele (gerade) mäuse,aber auch tasterturen mein eigen nennen dürfte, denke ich das ich einen sehr gute überblick über die materie habe.

Die G15 refresh besitze ich ("leider") schon, kann aber auch gern ma meine meinung dazu preisgeben ^^

Schreibtechnisch kann ich schon den ein oder anderen Artikel in der zeitung vorweisen, im rahmen eines schulprojekts...
Schreibstil kann ich natürlich den lesern entsprechend anpassen (hier kann man ja davon ausgehen das die leser min. einen groben überblick über die materie haben und somit mehr ins detail gehen)....

Digital fotos etc. natürlich alles kein thema...

p.s. was für mich sprechen würde, ich hab noch nie beim gewinnspiel aus dem Heft gewonnen und dieses jahr war ich besonders lieb


----------



## CentaX (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde mich gerne für den Test der neuen Logitech G15 bewerben.
Diese Tastatur spricht mich optisch an und ich habe auch gehört, dass man die LED's umtauschen kann, so das diese auch bei der neuen Tastatur, wie bei der alten, blau sind.
Ich selber kaufe mir ab jetzt nur noch Logitech Eingabegeräte - ich selber habe eine Logitech G15 (die alte Version) und auch die G9, ich würde also, wenn ich bei dem Lesertest mitmachen dürfte, auch über *beides* machen.
Zu meiner G15 muss man sagen, dass sie langsam alt wird - wenn man die Handballenablage abmontiert, kann man leider sehr gut den Abrieb an der unteren Kante sehen.  An den Pfeiltasten sieht es nicht anders aus - hier geht sogar langsam die Farbe ab.
Ich würde besonders gern die neue gegen die alte G15 vergleichen und dazu meine Meinung schreiben, sowie über eventuelle Fortschritte in der Ergonomie.
Die neue gefällt mir vorallem vom Design her sehr gut, sie sieht einfach aus 'wie aus einem Guss' während die alte (insbesondere mit Handballenauflage) nicht ganz so edel aussieht.
Nichtsdestotrotz die besten Tastaturen, die es auf dem Markt gibt!

Mit der G9 sieht es ähnlich aus: Einfach nur perfekt, nur nen Tick zu kurz.

Ich bin durchaus in der Lage, ordentliche Fotos zu schießen und besitze dazu auch eine gute Kamera.

Ich war selber eine Zeit lang Newsschreibe auf www.psp-blog.de und kann von mir behaupten, eine sehr schöne 'Schreibe' zu haben.
In meinem letzten Aufsatz lag mein Fehlerquotient bei 1,8%, sonst habe ich immer <1%. Einmal hatte ich 0,6, das war mein Rekord.

Ich habe meine aktuelle G15 aus meinem 2- Jahresabo von euch bekommen.
Ich habe mich damals gefreut wie ein Honigkuchenpferd^^
Ich habe also die PCGH abboniert und werde mich auch nicht davor scheuen, mir die erste PCGHX Ausgabe gleich am Erscheinungstag am Kiosk zu holen.

Was mich an der alten G15 langsam stört, sind die Makro- Tasten... diese nehmen einfach nur Platz weg, ich benutze sie nicht.
Die neue G15 ist fast perfekt für mich. Was besseres kann ich mir aktuell nicht vorstellen.

Ich würde mich sehr über die Tastatur freuen und könnte auch meine G9 mit hereinschmelzen lassen, ich würde auch gerne nur einen Lesertest über die G9 schreiben, ohne etwas dafür zu bekommen. Es wäre für mich schon eine Ehre, wenn 'CentaX' in der PCGH abgedruckt wird^^

Meine Fotos kann ich auch nachträglich mit Adobe Photoshop CS3 aufpeppen, damit vielleicht das ein oder andere Detail mehr ins Auge fällt...

Ich habe auch einen Bericht über den Bau meines PCs geschrieben, den könnt ihr euch ja durchlesen, wenn ihr Interesse an mir habt.
Ihr könnt ihn  H I E R  durchlesen.


Ich bin ein noch 14 Jahre alter Schüler, habe mir meinen PC selber gekauft (nur 250 dazubekommen, es waren inkl. Monitor und Maus ca. 1100) und würde mich echt freuen, wenn ich die neue G15 bekommen sollte.
Ich persönlich liebe das Design, habe bloß kein Geld, mir eine zu kaufen.
Außerdem bräuchte ich erstmal eine neue Grafikkarte, weil mein inzwischen sehr lädiert ist (Geht nur bei jedem 10. Startversuch an) und mir die Leistung der Karte auch nicht mehr ausreicht (es wurmt einen tierisch, wenn man mit ner 6 Monate alten Karte Crysis nur auf Mittel spielen kann >.<)


Ich kann meinen Schreibstil sehr gut anpassen, ihr müsstet mir nur sagen, in welchem Stil ich schreiben soll.
Ihr könnt euch auch gern aussuchen, ob ich nur über die G15 oder über die G15 und G9 gemischt schreiben soll.
Ich persönlich liebe es, zu schreiben, das liegt allerdings nicht zuletzt an meiner wunderbaren Tastatur, billige Klappertastaturen hasse ich^^
Immer wenn ich in der Schule diese 5- Euro Tastaturen sehe, denk ich mir immer: 'Wie schön, dass du dich nicht jeden Tag mit denen herumquälen musst'


Da ich außerdem die Vermutung habe, dass ich zu Weihnachten nicht viel außer etwas Geld (wegen dem PC; darunter hat mein Konto sehr gelitten) bekommen werde, wäre die Tastatur für mich das ideale Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Metty79 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hi,
> da mir  bis jetzt immer nur logitechs in haus gekommen sind, kann ich gut vergleiche ziehen mit *modelen* _(*M*ode*ll*en)_ vorher. Zu meinem Fuhrpark gehörten MX500, MX 518 und eine MX1000. Die G9 würde mich sehr *interressieren* _(inte*r*essieren)_ aus *ergonomie* _(*E*rgonomie)_ gründen, die *vorgänger* _(*V*orgänger)_ fand ich zwar gut, aber da fehlte immer das gewisse etwas für *dauereinsätze* _(*D*auereinsätze)_ auf LANs...
> 
> Dadurch das ich recht viele (gerade) *mäuse* _(*M*äuse)_,aber auch *tasterturen*  _(*T*as*tat*uren)_ mein eigen nennen dürfte, denke ich das ich einen sehr gute überblick über die *materie* _(*M*aterie)_ habe.
> ...



Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal hier reinschauen, aber ich kann mich ja als Lektor bewerben. 

Setzen, sechs!


Edit:

Ach ja, ich hab ne 
CHERRY Standard Typ 35 RS 6000 M



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 und ne Wintech CM-6029



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Qualifiziert mich das? Oder bin ich mit so tollen Produkten von vorneherein ausgeschlossen?


----------



## GoZoU (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test bewerben.

Zu meinen Referenzen:

Im Moment bin ich Besitzer der "alten" G15 und einer Razer Copperhead, zu meinem Fuhrpark kann ich aber auch eine Razer Daimondback, ein Logitech MX500, eine MX1000 Laser, sowie eine Logitech Media Keyboard, eine Logitech G11, eine Cherry Evoltion Stream und diverse andere Tastaturen zählen. Ihre Fähigkeiten dürften die Nager dann auf einem GamersWear-Slickride-Surface-Pad, einem Ratpad, einem Razer Mantis und eventuell auch einem Razer Exactmat unter Beweis stellen. 
Die Tastaturen würden nicht nur mit alltäglichen Aufgaben, zu denen relativ viel Office-Arbeit gehört, sondern auch mit aktuellen Games aus den Kategorien Shooter und Strategie konfrontiert werden. Die Aufnahme von digitalen Bildern ist auch kein Problem, da ich über eine Kamera (mit passendem Stativ) und ein paar Kenntnisse in Adobe Photoshop verfüge. 

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Zusage eurerseits freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
GoZoU


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Als aktiver Spieler würde mich besonders ein Test der Logitech G9 interessieren. Interessant ist da auch, wie sich der neue Bolide gegen die wohl immer noch "beste" Spielermaus aus dem gleichen Hause schlägt. ...ausser, dass ich ein netter Typ bin, gibt es eigentlich keine stichhaltigen Gründe, warum ich einer der Tester sein sollte. ^^

Als Besitzer der unten aufgeführten Logitech Geräte, habe ich die Möglichkeit, erfolgreiche und vor allem schon lange in der Benutzung befindliche Eingabegeräte zu vergleichen. Meine aktuelle Hardware in Sachen Logitech ist:

- Logitech diNovo Media Desktop Bluetooth
- Logitech MX 1000 Laser Bluetooth
- Logitech MX 518 
- Logitech (3D Connexion) Space Pilot

Meine Schreibe möchte ich nicht selbst bewerten. Das könnt ihr viel besser. Ich denke aber, dass meine bisherigen News auf PCGHX nicht mit allzu vielen Fehlern gespickt waren.

Bis dahin erstmal allen hier viel Glück...


----------



## el barto (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion, 

ich würde mich gerne für den Test der Eingabegeräte bewerben. Ich habe einige Erfahrung mit Tastaturen und Mäusen von Logitech, da diese bisher meine erste Wahl waren. Derzeit spiele und arbeite ich auf der "alten" G15 und meiner wohlgeschätzten MX510. Die beiden G15 könnte ich somit natürlich direkt vergleichen. Besonders interressieren würde mich aber der Vergleich der Mäuse, da ich sehr von der Ergonomie der MX510 überzeugt bin und diese auch in einer gewissen Weise liebgewonnen habe. Digitale Fotos etc. sind natürlich kein Problem. 

Mit freundliche Grüßen 
elbarto


----------



## lolmaster (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfals für den Lesertest.

Acc ist vorhanden, sonst könnt ich ja schlecht posten xD.
Hab einige Erfahrungen mit Tastaturen und Mäusen. Habe im Moment ne Logi MX518 und ne kabellos Tastatur, hab jedoch auch Kugelmäuse, andere optische Mäuse und diverse Tastaturen durch.
DigiCam steht im Schrank und wartet auf den Einsatz 
Würde mich sehr freuer wenn ich ausgewählt würde, da ich schon seit einer kleinen Ewigkeit darauf warte ne g15 in der Hand zu halten. Leider war sie mir bisher zu teuer. Aber auch über die G9 würd ich mich freuen, da meine 518 schon erste Verschleißspuren aufweist ^^.


----------



## exa (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ja also ich war enttäuscht vom der Auswahl des letzten Lesertests, da mal wieder die gewonnen hatten, die eben nicht den typischen Ottonormalzocker darstellen, sondern eben sehr viel Erfahrung hatten oder schonmal schriftlich tätig wurden...

nichtsdestotrotz versuche ich es wieder:

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben;

Erfahrung habe ich seit 1993 mit Eingabegeräten, ich besitze noch eine Cherry Tastatur und aktuell benutze ich eine G15 (alte Version), welche man dann gut vergleichen könnte, und eine MX510, die sich auch für einen Vergleich mit der G9 eignet...

Eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich, habe bei unserer Abizeitung mitgearbeitet, und einen 2 seitigen Artikel verfasst.

Fotos kann ich hochauflösend (8MP) und in guter Qualität machen, und habe auch Erfahrung in Sachen Bearbeitung seit Photoshop CS...

Die Ausführlichkeit ist ebenfalls kein Problem, die Lesertests des Gehäuses waren mir teils sogar zu kurz, nun ja...

Ich würde mich sehr freuen und hoffe aufs beste,

MfG

exa


----------



## dionysos (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde sehr gerne die Logitech G9 testen.
Ich habe die G15 aus meinem neuen PCGH Abo und bin einfach begeistert, sowohl von Qualität als auch den Features.
Die G9 durfte ich schon in der Hand halten, allerdings noch nie benutzen.
Der erste Eindruck war sehr positiv.

Zur Zeit nutze ich noch eine MX500, die  noch wie am ersten Tag ihre Arbeit verrichtet (allerdings hat die Lackierung durch den jahrelangen Betrieb etwas gelitten).

Spielertechnisch bin ich sowohl Shooterfreund (die G9 dürfte sich schonmal auf UT3 freuen) als auch Strategiefan.

Präzision ist gefragt wenn ich meine Fertigkeiten in Photoshop erweitere, was ich auch gerne tue.

Ich bin Schüler der J13 eines Dortmunder Gymnasiums und stehe mit meinem Deutschleistungskurs kurz vor dem Abitur. Das sollte in meinem Test für sprachliche Kompetenz sorgen. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich gewählt werden würde, gratuliere aber auch dem Gewinner, falls ich es nicht werde.

Grüsse, dionysos


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



Metty79 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal hier reinschauen, aber ich kann mich ja als Lektor bewerben.
> 
> Setzen, sechs!




endschuldige bitte das ich im forum nicht auf meine rechschreibung achte -.-

hier reicht es jawohl wenn man weiß was gemeint ist 

und gerad die groß und klein schreibung juckt mich hier ma gar net...

wir sin hier ja mal nich unter deutsch lehrern...


In nem artikel, brief oder so is das ja was anderes, aber schreibt in ICQ oder foren den mit sämtlichen regeln der deutschen rechtschreibung!?


----------



## ReRene (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich denk, dass ich ganz gut Artikel schreiben kann, da ich in einem anderen Forum für die News zuständig bin und bisher nur positive Resonanz bekommen habe.
Desweiteren besitze ich bereits eine Logitech MX518 Maus, welche ja immernoch sehr beliegt bei Gamern ist. Daher würde sich ein Vergleich anbieten.
Eine Digiknipse hab ich auch^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
Ich weiss, dass ich im Vergleich zu den anderen Bewerbern, nicht gerade viel zu bieten habe. Unter meinen Zockerhänden befindet sich derzeit eine Logitech Verbund. Momentan bin ich Schüler in der 11.Klasse, was mich aber nicht vom Zocken abhält. Ich biete mich hiermit sozusagen als Newbie an. Trotzdem würde ich gerne einmal eine solches High-End Hardware unter meine Finger legen dürfen. Der deutschen Sprache bin ich natürlich auch mächtig und hoffe mich als einer der drei Gewinner freuen zu dürfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen:
NuTSkuL


----------



## Karanso (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ihr wollt eines von drei Logitech-G9-Mäusen oder eines von drei G15-Tastaturen testen und anschließend behalten? Dann solltet ihr euch hier im Thread bewerben.
> 
> 
> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> ...


 
Hallo,

ich(36) bin zwar noch recht Neu hier im Forum, aber ein alter Hase was das Boardleben allgemein angeht. Man kann halt nicht überall sein .
Ich habe ein Kleingewerbe als PCler, Privat bin ich sehr viel am PC, Software und Hardware gleichermassen.

Habe bereits einige Desktop Sets gehabt und auch schon Reviews geschrieben.
Das hier ist so ein Beispiel:
http://testberichte.ebay.de/Microsoft-Wireless-Entertainment-Desktop-7000_W0QQugidZ10000000003628218

Gute Fotos machen und veröffentlichen: Kein Problem!

Mir machen solche Aktionen viel Spaß und es geht mir nicht so sehr um den Erlös, mehr um die Anerkennung .
Wenn Ihr versteht was ich meine.

Soweit...Wenn noch Fragen sind... Ich bin hier.


----------



## Metty79 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> endschuldige bitte das ich im forum nicht auf meine rechschreibung achte -.-
> 
> hier reicht es jawohl wenn man weiß was gemeint ist
> 
> ...




An sich magst Du ja Recht haben. Aber ich war doch schockiert, dass man sich so für einen schriftlichen Lesertest bewirbt. Groß und Kleinschreibung alleine fände ich auch nicht so schlimm in nem Forum, aber Tasterturen???

Ist auch nicht persönlich gemeint. Ich mache sicher auch Rechtschreibfehler, aber trotzdem versuche ich zumindest richtig zu schreiben. Es ist schon traurig, wenn man sieht, dass heutzutage viele Menschen kaum noch ordentlich schreiben können. In Forum, SMS. oder E-Mail schalten viele ihre Rechtschreibfähigkeiten einfach ab. Mag ja sein, dass das da nicht so wichtig ist, aber leider gewöhnen sich die meisten dann daran und schreiben immer so. Sogar auf der Hauptseite im Bericht von Andreas Link zu den 16 ALU's der GTS darf man dann sowas wie 





> (die GTS ist ein wenig schneller wie die GT)


 lesen.

Aber wie gesagt, ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, was ihn "juckt".


----------



## Secondfly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

für mich gibt es nur einen Grund mich für den Test der G15 zu bewerben. 
Bisher habe ich bis auf meine Maus (Cherry Ergo-Shark) keinerlei Wert auf die Optik oder Funktionsweise bei Eingabegeräten geachtet. Die Folge ist natürlich ein regelmäßiges Wechseln meines Klimperuntersatzes (Tastatur) auf Grund von Verschleiß. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Zocker unter dem Game Battlefield2 und bin ebenfalls in vielen Foren unterwegs wo ich nach Möglichkeit mehrmals täglich meinen Senf hinterlassen muss/will. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass die Tatstatur nicht nur zum Daddeln sondern auch zum Schreiben dient und hier ihrem Namen gerecht werden müsste. Einen Erfahrungsbericht zusammen stellen sollte nicht das Problem sein, allerdings wäre in meinem Fall nur ein Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen GK200 Tactile Gaming Keyboard möglich.

Mit freundl. Grüßen,
Secondfly


----------



## evolutionchaos (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben, da es mir Spaß macht, neue Produkte zu testen und anschließend zu bewerten. Ich habe schon einige Erfahrung mit Logitech Produkten. Ich besitze die Logitech MX518, die G5 und die Logitech Tastatur G11. Bissher bin ich sehr zufrieden damit und es würde mich desshalb sehr interessieren, was sich an den neuen Produkten verbessert oder auch verschlechtert hat. Digitale Fotos kann ich auch problemlos machen. 

Ich würden mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der "Auserwählten" bin 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
evolutionchaos


----------



## StellaNor (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-X Redaktion,

Logitechprodukte im Allgemeinen, insbesondere aber Maus und Tastatur von Logitech begleiten mich
schon seit Mitte der 80er Jahre und haben mir stets treue Dienste geleistet.

Gerade deshalb halte ich es für ausserordentlich wichtig, dass auch jemand mit langjähriger Erfahrung
diesen Lesertest macht, nicht nur um die Vorzüge der Produkte darzustellen, sondern auch
etwaige signifikante Verbesserungen gegenüber vorherigen Produkten aufzuzeigen. Dies können
Innovation im Design, technische Features und natürlich "Handhabung" sein.

Zudem schreibe ich gerne ausführlich und viel, so dass der Leser keineswegs zu kurz kommen wird.

Zur Zeit arbeite ich mit der MX-518 sowie dem G11 Gaming Keyboard von Logitech. Zum Vergleich stehen
aber auch einige ältere Eingabegeräte von Logitech , u. a. aber   auch von Microsoft zur Verfügung.

Eine Digitalkamera zur Bebilderung ist vorhanden, und es ist mehr als ausreichend Zeit vorhanden
eines der beiden Eingabegeräte auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.


Herzlichen Gruß

Steffi


----------



## Ace (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi!
Bewerbe mich als Tester für die Logitech Mouse G9!Da ich ja hier schon mal einen kleinen Privaten Test der Keyboards hier im Forum gemacht habe,http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=6468 bin ich auf die G9 sehr gespannt ,da ich eigentlich immer nur mit der Razer Mouse (im Moment die Lachesis) spiele ,und sonstige arbeiten durchführe damit ,wäre es eine sehr gute Gelegenheit sie mit der neue Razer Lachesis und der Cooperhead mal zu vergleichen.
Ich stehe als Tester sehr gerne euch und dem Forum zu Verfügung
Digi Cam und was man so braucht steht zur Verfügung
mfg

Ace


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



Metty79 schrieb:


> An sich magst Du ja Recht haben. Aber ich war doch schockiert, dass man sich so für einen schriftlichen Lesertest bewirbt. Groß und Kleinschreibung alleine fände ich auch nicht so schlimm in nem Forum, aber Tasterturen???
> 
> Ist auch nicht persönlich gemeint. Ich mache sicher auch Rechtschreibfehler, aber trotzdem versuche ich zumindest richtig zu schreiben. Es ist schon traurig, wenn man sieht, dass heutzutage viele Menschen kaum noch ordentlich schreiben können. In Forum, SMS. oder E-Mail schalten viele ihre Rechtschreibfähigkeiten einfach ab. Mag ja sein, dass das da nicht so wichtig ist, aber leider gewöhnen sich die meisten dann daran und schreiben immer so. Sogar auf der Hauptseite im Bericht von Andreas Link zu den 16 ALU's der GTS darf man dann sowas wie  lesen.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, was ihn "juckt".



ich glaub mal eher das is ein studenten phänomen^^
wenn du in 90min 10-12 seiten abschreibst, dann schaltet die rechtschreibung sehr schnell ab, hauptsache man versteht später noch was gemeint ist und kann noch dem dozent folgen 

back to topic

(sorry für die kleine diskussion)


----------



## Buzzz (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Servus,

ich würde mich gerne für euren Lesertest bewerben. Ich bin in erster Linie ein Daddler und benötige deshalb immer eine geeignete Maus oder Tastatur. Zur Zeit besitze ich eine Logitech G5 und ein ZBoard. Das ZBoard verursacht leider immer einige Probleme. Deshalb spiele ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken auf eine G15 umzusteigen.

Auf Anhieb ist mir das neue Design der G9 aufgefallen und die damit verbundene, neue Ergonomie. Da ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin mit meiner alten G5, würde mich ein Vergleichstest sehr reizen.

Ich erfülle alle Bedingungen zu 100% und habe kein Problem einen anständigen Testbericht zu verfassen.

Gruss


----------



## igoroff (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich möchte mich auch gerne für einen Lesertest bewerben.

Als Peripheriegeräte nutze ich momentan die G15 ("alt") und als Maus die Razer Diamondback. Ich habe aufgrund meines Nebenjobs (Details unten) schon viel Erfahrung mit Peripherie von der Budget-, bis zur Highend Office / Gaming Klasse gemacht.

Spielemäßig liegen meine Präferenzen bei Shooter- (CSS, BF2, Crysis, CoD4) und Echtzeitstrategiespielen (World in Conflict, Starcraft, C&C3). 
Bei den Shooterspielen lege ich hohen Wert auf eine schnelle Reaktionsfähigkeit und keinerlei "Ghosting" bei Tastaturen. Außerdem ist mir eine ergonomische Handablage wichtig, da die Position der Handfläche bei solchen Titeln nicht besonders variiert. Von der Maus erwarte ich ebenfalls eine schnelle Reaktionsfähigkeit und genaue Umsetzung der Handbewegungen im High Sense Bereich.
Bei Strategietiteln liegen meine Präferenzen in einer genauen Kamerasteuerung im Mid- und Lowsene Bereich durch die Maus und intuitive Makromöglichkeiten bei der Tastatur.

Was Office angeht, lege ich bei meinem Nebenjob (EDV und Aktenverwaltung des Patientenaktenarchives einer Arztpraxis) bei einer Arbeitszeit von 1,5 h am Tag, teilweise unter Zeitdruck, viel Wert auf ergonomische Peripheriegeräte, welche einem schnellen Ermüden der Hand- und Unterarmmuskulatur entgegenwirken. Außrdem sollen Eingabegeräte aufgrund dieser häufigen Nutzung eine lange Zeit ohne jegliche abnutzungsbedingten Ausfallerscheinungen arbeiten. Als angehender Abiturient benötige ich diese Eigenschaften auch bei der Online-Recherche, bzw. beim Schreiben von Zusammenfassungen.

Hobbymäßig nutze ich auch Adobe Photoshop, welches höchste Präzision von der Maus im Lowest-Sense-Bereich fordert.

Ich hoffe, Ihren Anforderungen für einen Lesertest dieser Peripheriegeräte zu entsprechen und würde mich freuen, die Hardware ausgiebig testen zu dürfen.


----------



## feverbeaver (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich würde gerne als Tester die Eingabegeräte beurteilen. Erfahrungen habe ich seit ca. 15 Jahren mit Eingabegeräten aller Art. Fotos und die anderen Bedingungen sind kein Problem. Da ich nicht den ganzen Tag zocke, sondern viel in anderen Programmen arbeite, würde ich die Geräte gerne auch unter diesen Bedingungen testen. Demnächst werde ich meine Diplomarbeit schreiben und da würde ich natürlich gerne einen Vergleich zwischen meinen bisherigen Tastaturen und der G15 machen. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich die speziellen Funktionen in Games ausführlich und unter die Lupe nehmen.

Viele Grüße
feverbeaver


----------



## santa clause (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest.
Ich denke, dass ich Produkte sehr gut testen kann. Besitzen tue ich zwar nicht sehr viele Mäuse oder Tastaturen, jedoch sitze ich auf LANs oft an Computern meiner Mitspieler, denn ich suche schon lange die richtige Tastatur. Ich habe schon viele Tastaturen ausprobiert, aber bisher gefiel mir keine so richtig.
Von daher habe ich immer noch eine IBM-Standardtastatur.
Als Maus diente mit bisher eine Sharkoon-Rush-Mouse. Eigentlich sollte es eine Logitech G5 sein, jedoch lag meine Hand besser in der Rush-Mouse.

Es sollte mir also möglich sein, die G9/G11 Refresh zu testen und anschließend zu bewerten; ich habe aber zugegeben nicht sehr viele andere Eingabegeräte zum Vergleich.

Ich beherrsche ebenfalls die Deutsche Rechtschreibung.

Ich hoffe, dass ich zu einem der Glücklichen zählen werde und wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück.


----------



## KrazyIvan (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,
ich möchte mich auch gerne bewerben.
Meinen Bericht würde ich als Erfahrungsbericht verfassen. Die passenden Bilder würden von einer Canon Exilim kommen und bei Bedarf mit Photoshop frisiert.
Als Testumgebung müssen Spiele wie Crysis, CoD4, Supreme Commander und Gears of War herhalten. Und da ich im Moment meine Diplomarbeit schreibe, würde ich eins oder vielleicht beide  Produkte auf Officetauglichkeit prüfen.
Verkaufen würde ich keins der beiden Geräte, da ich sie beide schicker finde, als die, die ich habe. Dann könnte ich meine aktuelle Eingabehardware wohltätigen Zwecken spenden ^^ (Ich habe einen kleinen Bruder 

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch überzeugen und freue mich auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Jas0n (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiho PCGH Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich um diesen Test da ich:

1. Derzeit auf Razer Produkten spiele und arbeite (Tarantula + Deathadder) und einmal schauen möchte was die Konkurrenz so alles gemacht hat.
2. Ich gerade am durchspielen von CoD 4 und Crysis bin.
3. Ich derzeit viel zu viel Zeit hab und gern was zu tun haben würde.
4. Weil meine Digitalkamera mittlerweile fast einstaubt. (5Megapixel)
5. .... weil ich ich bin 

Bye Jas0n


----------



## cutterslade1234 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich würde mich auch für den Test der neuen Logitech G15 bewerben. Bin noch aus den Tagen von  Kugelmäusen Logitechfan (die gab es wirklich  )
um nur die neueren zu nennen : MX 500, MX 700, MX 1000 und aktuell die G7.
Zu den Tastaturen gehören diverse (3-4 Stk) Multimediaprodukte von Logitech die ich jetzt nicht genau beim Namen nennen kann.
Ich hatte mir für die nächste Zeit die G11 in Auge gefasst, wobei mich die G15 noch ein Tick mehr reizen würde.

Zu meiner Schreibe: ich bin aktiv in verschiedenen Foren unterwegs und bemühe mich immer um Rechtschreibung und Verständnis.

Digitalfotos sind kein Problem, Fotobearbeitung auch nicht, obwohl ich die letzten Wochen wohl etwas eingerostet bin, aber das ist kein Problem, den ich liebe Herausforderungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

cutterslade1234


----------



## ShadowAlien (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,
Ich würde mich sehr auf das Testen der neuen G15 freuen, da ich die "alte" G15 besitze (auch die "Standard" Tastatur, eine Microsoft-Office Tastatur + die von meinem Notebook) und mich die neuen Werte/Funktionen bzw. Verbesser- und Verschlechterungen interessieren. (Mal sehen, ob das kleinere Display und die verminderte Anzahl der G-Tasten einen großen Nachteil darstellen)

Hochwertige Bilder sind für mich durch eine Digitalkammera selbstverständlich möglich. 

Ich bin der Meinung, gut als Tester geeignet zu sein, da ich seit 7 Jahren intensiv spiele. (vorwiegend Shooter und Strategie spiele, wobei ich viel Wert auf die 18 G-Tasten meiner bisherigen Tastatur lege. Ob der Platzgewinn dieses Makel wieder gutmacht, werde ich dann ja sehen.) Ich bin von meiner jetzigen G-15 begeistert und mich hat noch keine andere Tastatur überzeugt, diese abzugeben, da ich auch Applets für das LCD-Display nutze. Ob diese auch so gut auf dem kleineren Display der neuen Version angezeigt werden/laufen würde mich zusätzlich interessieren. Den Bericht bzw. eine ordentliche Schreibe müsste ein Oberstufenschüler eines Gymnasiums jawohl bewältigen können. 

Ich mnuss zugeben, dass mich auch ein Test über die Maus sehr interessieren würde, muss aber anmerken, dass ich in dem Bereich nur "beschränkte" Kenntnisse habe und die Maus lediglich mit meiner Razer Diamondback vergleichen könnte. 

Somit freue ich mich auf viele Stunden, die ich mit der neuen G15 verbringen werde, falls ihr mich für würdig haltet. 

Schöne Grüße und ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest
Hendrik


----------



## der_schnitter (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
auch ich reihe mich in die (beinahe) unendliche Schlange der Testaspiranten ein...erst mal zu mir selber:
Ich bin 15 Jahre alt, Schüler und kann,wenn ich mir Mühe gebe,auch ohne Rechtschreibfehler schreiben 
Natürlich spiele ich auch Computerspiele,vorzüglich Ego-Shooter und RTS.Außerdem bin ich ein Vielchatter/-schreiber und halte mich des öfteren in Foren auf.Hab mich extra hierfür registriert; bin normal im PCGH Forum unter dem Nick "korpiklaani" aktiv.Ich habe zwar ein Laptop und wünsche mir von meinen Eltern wahnsinnig gern eine Logitech G15.Allerdings wird das wegen dem realtiv hohen Preis nichts.Dennoch würde ich gerne die Dinger mal durch meine Hände jagen.Denn ich wäre über die ehrenwerte Aufgabe,eine Logitech G9 zu testen nicht unglücklich,da ich mit meiner Logitech MX 900 ziemlich auf dem Pad rumgurke...
Das Schreiben und Auslassen über Produkte,Menschen und anderes macht mir ziemlich Spaß.Zum Vergleich kann ich neben der oben genannten MX 900 aus dem Hause Logitech noch mit einer G7 (gehört meinem Vater,aber für sowas gibt der die bestimmt gern her) und einer Notebookmaus (allerdings hab ich auf die Schnelle den Karton und deshalb die Bezeichnung nicht mehr gefunden) dienen.Vergleichstastaturen kann ich leider keine aufbieten.Blieben nur noch meine Hardwarekenntnisse (erworben durch eine gewisse Hardwarezeitschrift) zu erwähnen und die kaltschweißigen Hände,die jede Maus vor eine Herausforderung stellen 
Und eine Digicam habe ich auch- allerdings keine professionelle Bildbearbeitungssoftware...
Bliebe nur noch der Wunsch,an Weihnachten anstatt unter dem Christbaum zu sitzen Logitechs Eingabegeräte zu bearbeiten...
Grüße, der_schnitter


----------



## inthehouse (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag...
ich würde mich gerne auf diesem Wege bei Ihnen bewerben um die Logitech G9/G15 für Sie testen zu können. Da ich in Besitz der G15 (blaue Beleuchtung) und der G5 bin, habe ich die Möglichkeit eines objektiven direkten Vergleiches der Produkte aus dem Hause Logitech.
Die Möglichkeit von digitalisierten Aufnahmen ist vorhanden, sowie das Dokumentieren der Ergebnisse und Erfahrungen mit den Produkten in schriftlicher Form.


Auf eine positive Rückmeldung Ihrerseits würde ich mich freuen 

inthehouse


----------



## gdfan (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi
Ich würde ganz gerne die g15 refresh testen weil ich mal nen Vergleich zu meiner alten Tastatur und Diversen anderen Tastaturen haben möchte. Ich wollte mir außerdem einen neuen rechner basteln und weiß aber immer noch nicht welche neue tastatur ich nehmen soll. Meine alte Tastatur hat das Zeitliche gesegnet. leider!! Ich muss jetzt leider so eine noname Tastatur von Dell benutzen. Ich habe außerdem viel Zeit und bastel gerne an meinem pc 
Ich habe schon einige Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten.

Mit freudlichen Grüßen

gdfan


----------



## crmnt (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHX-Team,

Ich würde gern die G9 testen, da mich die spezielle Formgebung seit der Vorstellung seitens Logitech bei jedem Treffen mit der Maus erstaunen lässt. Niemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis kann sich vorstellen, dass diese Maus sehr gut in der Hand liegen kann, weil sie so "klobig" wirkt. Doch ich hatte sie bereits auf der diesjährigen Games Convention in der Hand und fand/find sie einfach wunderbar. Da ich die G9 max. 10 Sekunden in der Hand hielt, kann ich nicht wissen, wie das bei längerer Nutzung aussieht, da ich eine relativ große Hand habe. Zudem interessiert mich die Umsetzung auf den Mauszeiger (bei der G5 habe ich da so einige Probleme mit der vertikalen und horizontalen Geschwindigkeit bei einigen Spielen).
Ich wollte mir die Maus schon vor längerer Zeit zulegen, doch reichte das Geld bis dato nicht (Ich bin noch Schüler ).

Ich selbst bin 17 Jahre jung, leidenschaftlicher Gamer und spiele Warsow Instagib 1on1 in der ESL (derzeit 8. Platz). Bei Instagib kommt es auf die Reaktionen eines Spielers und dessen Aiming an; wer schneller reagiert und Pixelgenau trifft, gewinnt. Deshalb ist eine qualitativ hochwertige Maus spielentscheidend. Schließlich spiele ich noch hobbymäßig andere Shooter und Strategie-Spiele, bei denen die Eingabegeräte auch auf die Probe gestellt werden (Q3, Q4, C&C:Generals, WC3, CSS).

Derzeit besitze ich die G5 (erste Version), bei der ich mich nicht beschweren kann, doch die Umgewöhnung von MX510 auf G5 empfand ich etwas langwierig. Von meiner kleinen USB Logitech-Maus, von der ich leider den Namen vergaß (Kabelbruch -> Mülltonne), empfand ich den Umstieg auf meine alte MX510 nicht so schwierig. Schon deshalb wäre es interessant zu sehen, wie das beim Übergang von der G5 zur G9 aussehen würde.

Zudem besitze ich die G15 (erste Version), weshalb die Kombination beider Geräte auch einen Teil meines Lesertests ausmachen könnte. Noch hinzuzufügen ist, dass ich die Mauspads Steelpad QcK+ und S&S besitze, wodurch auch die Kompatibilität mit Stoffmauspads und auch mit Plastikmauspads getestet werden könnte.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich voll und ganz. Digitalkamera ist vorhanden (Sony Cybershot, Modellname weiß ich gerade nicht), ich kann die Bilder in Form bringen (Adobe/Macromedia Fireworks) und ggf. auch per FTP auf einen Server hochladen.

Weiterverkaufen werde ich die Maus - sofern ich sie bekomme - sicherlich nicht, das ist dann MEINE ! 

Ich weiß leider nicht, wann die Tester ihren Bericht fertiggestellt haben sollten. In dem Fall, dass dieser Termin nach dem 05.01.08 liegt, könnte ich die Maus einem echten Stresstest unterziehen: 24h LAN Party stehen an  Da ich dort als Techniker auftrete, dürfte ich die ein oder andere Konfiguration an Servern vornehmen dürfen, was ich dann natürlich ausschließlich mit der G9 machen würde (per VNC).

Um noch etwas zu meiner Schreibe zu sagen: Ich sitze seit ca. 5 Jahren jeden Tag vor einer Tastatur und bin bei meinem Deutschlehrer nicht wegen meinen Ideen und Philosophievorstellungen, sondern wegen meiner Schrift und Rechtschreibung bekannt. Meine Englischlehrerin verwendete einst den Begriff "gestochen scharf" auf meinen Texten, was sich durch die Tastatur jedoch leider nur schwer bzw. gar nicht darstellen lässt. Hab auch dauernd den aktuellsten Duden auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen und der hat noch nie Staub gefangen^^

edit: Hab noch was hinzugefügt, was mir im Nachhinein eingefallen ist 

Grüße


----------



## thecroatien (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag erstmal
Wär cool so ien Gerät zu testen,
und mal gucken wo der große Vorteil zu meiner 5  Maus liegt,
und ob es das Geld Wert ist.
Ebenso die Tastatur. Diese könnte ich allerdeings mit einer Dell vergleichen.^^
Kamera hab das mit dem schreiben sollte auch klappen.
mfg
Thecroatien


----------



## Genius637 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi
Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
Besitze selbst die "alte" G15 und die G7. Dass würde sich natürlich für ein guten Vergleichstest aller Modelle eignen. Bin selbst gespannt wie sich die neuen gegen ihre alten Modell schlagen würden und welche Probleme mit den neuen Modelle in der Praxis auftreten.
Selbstverständlich bin ich Mitglied bei PCGamesHardwareExtreme und meine Fotos schieße ich mit der Sony CyberShot W-17. Gute Fotos sind also kein Problem
Würde mich sehr freuen!!
MfG Genius637


----------



## SeriousToday (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Junge, Junge...Ihr macht auch alles mit, Geiz ist sooo Geil. Peinlich,peinlich...


----------



## Ace (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



SeriousToday schrieb:


> Junge, Junge...Ihr macht auch alles mit, Geiz ist sooo Geil. Peinlich,peinlich...



Wozu dieser nutzlose Kommentar??


----------



## Clown[AUT] (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion!,

Ich würde mich auch für einen Lesertest, einer G9 gerne zur Verfügung stellen!
Ich wäre aber auch nicht abgeneigt, wenn ich auch eine G15 Refresh von Ihnen zum Testen bekommen würde! Ich könnte auch die LOGITECH G9 mit meiner alten G5 vergleichen! Da ich eigentlich fast nur Ego-Shooter zocke, ist mir meine Maus wichtiger, als eine teure Tastatur, daher befindet sich auf meinem Schreibtisch auch nur ein Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard mit sehr wenigen Multimediafunktionen. Digitalkamera ist auch so hoffe ich kein Problem! (6MPixel)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Mario


----------



## X_SXPS07 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein  *Ist doch selbstverständlich*
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten haben * Hab ich auch zwar nicht soviel wie andere aber immerhin* *genug (mehr als 6 Jahre Gamererfahrung)*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *Hab ich auch als Gymnasiast*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen *Hab hier eine Digitalkamera*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Eingabegerät auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) *Ist doch selbstverständlich und Spaß macht das auch seine Erfahrungen zu teilen* 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen  *Keine Schlechte Idee - aber ich bleib euch treu* 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Eingabegerät nicht weiterverkaufen *Warum sollte ich so etwas geiles Verkaufen.... das verkauf ich auch danach nicht*
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen *OK*
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Eingabegerät beim Tester *Perfekt*


----------



## crmnt (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



SeriousToday schrieb:


> Junge, Junge...Ihr macht auch alles mit, Geiz ist sooo Geil. Peinlich,peinlich...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=35881#post35881

Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## fiumpf (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ihr wollt eines von drei Logitech-G9-Mäusen oder eines von drei G15-Tastaturen testen und anschließend behalten?


Klar will ich das!  


Ich teste die Hardware nach vorgegebenem Schema, verfüge über die Möglichkeit ggf. das Geschehen per Digicam festzuhalten, werde die Hardware garantiert nicht verhökern, besitze eine gute Schreibe und Tests habe ich auch schon ein paar abgeliefert, siehe hier:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050102&s=userarticle.detail&userarticle_id=39342&section_id=1
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050102&s=userarticle.detail&userarticle_id=39341&section_id=1
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050800&s=blog&profile_id=2131727#1386


----------



## Morytox (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich sehr gern für den Lesertest zu einer G15 bzw. G9  bewerben. 

Ich bin Abiturient und hoffe nächstes Jahr mein Abi gut absolvieren zu können. 
Nebenbei bin ich ein leidenschaftlicher Spieler. Seit nunmehr 5 Jahren spiele ich regelmäßig Counterstrike, seit ca. 3 Jahren auf Ligaebene (ESL) und habe inzuge dessen auch schon einige periphäre Geräte benutzt. Zu meinem Besitz kann ich die Logitech MX510 , MX700, Razer Copperhead (in Benutzung) und an Keyboards eine ältere revision der Logitech UltraX und einer Logitech standart Tastatur ( Deluxe Multimedia ?!) zählen. Speziell was die Perepherie angeht bin ich sehr peniebel und auchte auf unstimmigkeiten.
Zumal mein die MX 510 wurde durch das auflösen der Gleitfüße ausgewechselt und die Razer hat auch schon macken wodurch ich mit dem Gedanken der Anschaffung eines neuen Logitechset's gespielt habe, einerseits die G9 andererseits einer für Spieler geeigneten Tastatur. 
Als Abiturient fühl ich mich für qualifiziert eine ordentliche Schreibe zu haben, und meine Samsung Digicam hat ihren dienst auch noch nie verweigert. 
Ich bin sehr interessiert auch etwas zur allgemeinen Leserschaft beitragen zu können und einigen der Lesern bei der Entscheidungsfindung zu helfen. 
Ich hoffe ich könnte von Euch die chance bekommen da sich meine Razer ja schon leider von mir abwenden will...
Aber dennoch viele grüße aus Berlin , euer MorY


----------



## 13thstreet (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Bewerbung für den Lesertest !
Hallo 
Ich würde mich freuen die neuen Geräte zu Testen , da ich von Logitech begeistert bin .Habe zur Zeit eine Microsoft Tastatur möchte aber gern wieder eine von Logitech . Sie dann noch zu testen ist am besten damit jeder weiss ob es sich lohnt sie zu kaufen .Meine Maus ist noch die alte gut bewährte MX 518 sie ist noch spitze aber die g9 würde mich schon interressieren .

Schreibweise kann ich mich gern anpassen habe ein offenes ohr für alles .
Eine abwechslung zum alltag ist auch gut .Da ich viel im dunkel spiele mit wenig Licht ist die g15 schon ein guter Tester .Digitale Fotos sind kein Problem .

Dann hoffe ich das beste .

Gruss 13th




Wollte schon immer mal eine Testbewertung schreiben und nicht nur Lesen .


----------



## Rheinhesse (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebe Leute der Redaktion,
ich möchte mich gerne für den Test der Logitech Produkte G9/G15 bewerben.
Da ich seit Jahren auf Razer Mäuse schwöre und auch gerne Vergleiche haben möchte fände ich solch einen Test auch sehr gut. Ebenso nutze ich seit Jahr und Tag nur OEM Keyboards und würde auch dort gerne in den High-End Bereich reinschnuppern. Da ich vorwiegend Ego-Shooter spiele finde ich das die nötige Grundlage dafür vorhanden ist um die Maus und das Keyboard auch Herz und Nieren zu testen.
Meine Schreibe sollten ausreichend sein und Zeit zum Spielen und Testen finde ich sowieso immer.
Es würde mich freuen wenn sie mich berücksichtigen würden.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Rheinhesse


----------



## Steal-Angel (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertest der Logitech G9/15 bewerben.

Im Moment nutze ich eine Logitech G7 und würde sehr gerne das Nachfolgemodell testen, welches mich bisher noch nicht so recht von der Aufmachung her überzeugen konnte, allerdings habe ich damit auch noch nichts gespielt. 
Auch die G15 würde mich interressieren. Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, diese zu kaufen, allerdings benutze ich zur Zeit eine KeySonic Notebook-Tastatur und liebe das schreibgefühl mit dieser. Da die G15 bei mir in der nähe noch nirgends verfügbar ist, konnte ich mich noch nicht von ihren Qualitäten überzeugen. Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass meine alten Tastaturen solangsam kaput gehen 

Digitale Fotos könnte ich mit einer EOS Spiegelreflex Digicam machen. 

Ich studiere zur Zeit Informatik im 3. Semester und hätte nebenher sicher die Zeit einiges zu Berichten, da ich logischer Weise auch recht viel Zeit vor dem Computer verbringe. Ich beschäftige mich außerdem jetzt seit ca. 7 Jahren intensiv mit allem rund um den Computer, vorallem was die Hardware angeht.

Im Moment spiele ich viel Hellgate: London und UT3!

MfG
Stealy


----------



## Einstein (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Bewerbung zum Test von Logitech G9/G15.

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich zum testen der oben genannten Produkte.
Ich bin ein regelmäßiger PC-Zocker, also dürfte die Hardware ihr Können bei ein paar heißen Parteien Battlefield 2 zeigen.
Fotos sind auch keine Probleme und ne gescheite schreibe habe ich auch.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, da ich dann auch mal was gescheites zum zeigen auf ner LAN-Party hätte 

Greazes Einstein


----------



## Cat_Wiesel (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo geehrte PCGH,

ich würde gerne die Eingabegeräte G9/G15 mit meinem Kollegen Da1 vom ESL Team *Die Doppelnullen (ESL Pro Series) *testen, um herauszufinden, ob die besagten Geräte an die Leistung einer Razer Copperhead und der Razer Tarantula herankommen oder diese sogar übertrumpfen!

Wir beide haben uns die Produktbilder sehr genau angeschaut und können uns auf den ersten Blick nicht mit der Ergonomie der Maus anfreunden!Sie wirkt sehr globig und kantig!
Interessant hingegen wirkt der XL-Griff-Aufsatz!
Zur Tastatur: Klasse scheint das neue Kabelführungssystem sowie die stufeweise Regelung der Tastenbeleuchtung zu sein!

Mein Kollege Finkler und ich würden uns sehr darüber freuen, wenn wir für die Community in einem sehr professionellen Rahmen die Eingabegeräte testen könnten!
Logitech scheint diese Geräte nicht für den Casual Gamer, sondern für die professionelle Spielegemeinde entwickelt zu haben, wie auch schon die Vorgängerversionen G7 und G11, und gerade deshalb würden wir uns geehrt fühlen diese Geräte zu testen!
Wenn wir die Möglichkeit bekämen, würden wir auch einen Vergleich zu den Vorgängermodellen anstellen.

PS: Wir haben Die Testmuster G7/G11 von Logitech und Produkte der Firma Razer zum Vergleich!(Selbstverständlich auch verschiedene profesionelle mauspads   )


----------



## der_schnitter (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Verdammt machen hier viele mit.Viel Spaß beim lesen der ganzen Bewerbungen...


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

Hiermit möchte ich mich als Tester bewerben und würde mich freuen die Chance zu bekommen einmal Redakteur spielen zu dürfen . Ich beschäftige mich in meiner Freizeit sehr gerne mit PC's und allem was dazu gehört. Kann ebenfalls schon verschiedene Mäuse und Tastaturen mein Eigen nennen, zurzeit arbeite (aber vor allem zocke) ich mir einer Habu samt Razer XactMat und einem Ms Keyboard, könnte also auch ein paar Geräte zum Vergleich hernehmen. Ich besitze außerdem zwei Digicams, womit ich die Bilder schießen könnte.Ja, auf jeden fall würd ich mich freuen eines der beiden Produkte zu testen, da ich echt Spaß hab Produkte zu bewerten. Übrigens bin ich alle paar Wochenenden bei LAN's dabei, somit könnte ich auch berichten wie sich der Nager, bzw. das Board im Dauereinsatz schlägt.

mfg Patrick


----------



## modding99 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte Ich mich bei diesem Lesertest bewerben.

Ich persönlich besitze schon seit mehr als einem Jahr ein G5/G15 gespann, und kann bis jetzt nur Positiv darüber berichten. Aber da ich schon immer offen für neue Hardware war/bin wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, auch die neuen Produkte der Firma Logitech sehr genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Ich selbst habe mich seit ca. 5 Jahren auf Computer Hardware spezialisiert, und befasse mich Intensiv mit Hardware seit ca. 3 Jahren. Somit wäre ein Lesertest der beiden Geräten, besonders da ich ja schon die Vorgänger besitze, sehr gut geeignet, die Geräte untereinander zu vergleichen.

Die Tastatur/Maus wird bei mir auch sehr stark beansprucht, ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Zocker mit den neusten Titeln die auf dem Markt verfügbar sind, sowohl auch ein Online Zocker hauptsächlich CSS. Also hier kann ich auch ausgiebig die Tastatur/Maus testen.

Ebenfalls besitze ich eine sehr gute Digital Kamera der Marke Kodak. Die gestochen scharfe Bilder liefert.

Über eine Positive Antwort, seitens von Ihnen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG Modding99.


----------



## Christoph Huber (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich sehe meine Chancen zwar nicht so übertrieben groß aber probieren kann man es ja natürlich trotzdem mal mit einer Bewerbung!!
Sehr gerne würde ich Tester für die G-15 Tastatur werden!

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein: Bin ich!
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten haben: Bin zwar nicht der absolute Tastaturfreak aber habe nun in letzter Zeit einige Tastaturen gehabt. Als Microsoft Flight-Simluator Pilot bin ich auch immer auf eine gute Tastatur angewiesen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben: Sollte der Fall sein, ich bin Gymnasiast
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen: Nikon D40 Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera und viel Fotoerfahrung ist vorhanden!
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Eingabegerät auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) Sehr gerne, ist ja auch der Sinn des Testes.
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen  Wird bei mir nicht der Fall sein, kann ich versprechen!
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Eingabegerät nicht weiterverkaufen *:*Versteht sich ja von selbst, weder nach noch während dem Test ich habe nicht die Absicht hier irgendeinen Gewinn zu machen.


Wiegesat, als Flugsimulator Pilot würde ich mich darüber freuen, einmal die Chance zu bekommen so eine Professionelle Tastatur testen zu dürfen. Vielleicht wird sich nach dem Test meine Meinung dazu ja ändern, dass es übertrieben ist so viel Geld für eine Tastatur auszugeben.


----------



## Nelson (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hey ihr pcgh leute. 
ich würd auch gern eins von den 2 geräten testen. 
Ich hab ne MX510 und n logitech media keyboard. im näheren bekanntenkreis könnt ich mir ne G15 (alt), MX518, G5, und ne MX1000 borgen. Ich schreib viel mit meinen freunden in icq und in nächster zeit stehn 2 referate an. Ordentliche schreibe is denk ich kein problem und ne digicam müsst ich au noch bedienen können 

bis dann Nelson


----------



## dirtdevil (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo ich würde mich auch gerne anbieten die g15 und die g9 zu testen. ich bin selber auch im besitzt der alten g15(blue) und ner mx518 da ich sehr viel zocke und nen guten pc(q6600@3200mhz,asus p5w dh-deluxe,corsair xms2 2048mb ram ddr900 cl4;xfx 8800gtx, 800gb festplatten) habe denke ich das ich der richtige bin um diese gamer tastatur/maus zu testen. Ich kann sie ja auch sozusagen mit den vorgängern vergleichen und ich hatte auch schon razer und hama mäuse und andere logitech tataturen. mfg.


----------



## MiNtriX (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:

* - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
*Jo, bin ich*
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten haben
*Das ist kein Problem, ich wechsle alle paar Monate meine Eingabegeräte (zur Zeit benutze ich die G15 Refresh, die mich nicht wirklich so anspricht, vor allem, weil die auch noch defekt ist... werde wohl umtauschen müssen)
Ich interessiere mich für die G9 und würde diese sehr gerne testen, da ich selber die MX 510, A4Tech X-750BF, Razer Diamondback und zu guter letzt die G5 innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren gekauft habe. Leider in ich von allen bis jetzt nur enttäuscht worden! Ein Vergleich mit der G5 Refresh ist möglich! Vor allem, weil ich eine kleine Hand habe und  nach einer Weile (60min) mein kleiner Finger rot wird und sehr weh tut mit der G5 R. Sie sehen, ich bin anspruchvoll!*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*So ist es.*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
*Kein Problem.*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Eingabegerät auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
*OK*
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
*Bin nur hier angemeldet...*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Eingabegerät nicht weiterverkaufen
*OK*
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
*Jup*
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Eingabegerät beim Tester
*Okey Dokey*


----------



## hesekiel (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

bin seit 1995 mit hardware zugange und verschleiße derweil zur zeit als spieler 
und meine frau als freischaffende dipl. designerin alle 12 monate eine maus/keyboard - kombination. es waren immer logitech- eingabegeräte und werden es auch immer sein. interessant ist, in wie weit sich das keyboard für 3d max, freehand, ps2 und natürlich beim zocken belegen lässt und wie fein die maus unter grafiker- bedingungen arbeitet z.b. retouschieren etc. 

mit den teilnahmebedingungen sind wir einverstanden

greetings


----------



## Piy (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Bewerbung von Piy

Ich will ich will ^^  mal wieder 
bin mitglied, habe lange zeit meine alte logitech-maus für 8 benutzt und eine uralte compaq-tastatur. in der schule hat man fast jeden tag eine andere tastatur *grummel* und ich habe schon einige ausprobiert. gerade vor weihnachten hatte ich zig geräte in der hand gehabt (maus sowie tastatur) und werden mich an weihnachten neu einrichten. ich kann gut schreiben, wenn ich mich bemühe , kann mir die digicam von meiner schwester ausleihen für die fotos (7megapixel), und sonst geht auch alles klar . genug zeit zum schreiben/basteln hab ich auch.

ich habe hohe ansprüche an das eingabegerät meines vertrauens, also würde ich den test kritisch absolvieren.


----------



## psychoboy (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

hallo und guten abend, auch habe großes interesse an dem test der maus/tastatur teilzunehmen, da ich im moment noch die G5 nutze und ne cherry tastatur.konnte die G15 bei einem freund anstesten und würde die kombi gerne in ruhe auf herz und niere testen da ich viel game ist es im moment die ideale gamekombi für mich wenn da nicht der hohe preis wäre...
gruß psychoboy


----------



## Pimpl7012 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Mahlzeit,

also ich möcht auch mal was testen. Zu meinen Referenzen zählen: 
1.Ich habe mein wissen in den letzten Jahren Hauptsächlich aus den Heften der PCGH 
2.Ich kann die Hardware vor eurer Haustür abholen 
3.Besitze das alte G15 und eine MX Revulution da kann ich doch auch gut abschätzen wieviel besser die neu G15 bzw. G9 ist, oder?
4.Ich bin Logitech Fan. Bin gerade dabei meine Frau zu überreden das ich die Z10 bekomme das Premium Headset habe ich auch schon  

Also wann soll ich vorbei kommen und die Hardware holen?

Bis Bald

P.S.:Meine Tochter(2 1/2 Jahre) testet auch schon mal das ein oder andere z.B. Tastaturen (ja auch mein G15, und es lebt immernoch) und Mäuse (genau, meine MX) sind das nicht gute test Kriterien?


----------



## mesumcity (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

 Besonders interessiert mich dieser Leser Test, dar ich schon sehr oft Produkte für verschiedenen Firmen getestet habe und daher schon eine gewisse Erfahrung mitbringe.
  Besondern freue ich mich, dass man die Möglichkeit bekommt Produkte von Logitech testen zu dürfen. Da ich schon Produkte wie die  MX 510 und den Gamecontroller Dual Action von Logitech besitze,  weiß ich wie ausgezeichnet Produkte von Logitech sind.
   Denke dass ich dafür sehr gut geeignet bin, dar ich gerne Computerspiele absolviere und auch gerne viel schreibe und auch die nötige Zeit am PC verbringe.
  Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ein Produkt (Logitech) ausgiebig Testen  kann.






Mfg Jens


----------



## KleinHaui (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

ich wollte mich zum test bewerben, weil wir in der Familie mehrere Logitech-Mäuse haben.
eine MX1000, MX900 und ne MX Revolution.
eine LOgitech Tastatur haben wir noch.
die kann ich ja denn mit der G9/G15 vergleichen und ne eine gute kamera hab ich auch, eine Eos 350D


MFSG KleinHaui


----------



## DELLer9400 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,
Ich bin sehr interessiert die Produkte zu testen, da ich im Moment auf der Suche nach einer neuen Tastatur bin und deshalb auch schon einige unter den Fingern hatte. Zurzeit haben ich auch fast mein komplettes Zubehör von Logitech, leider schon etwas älter,aber ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. Im Haus haben wir auch einige andere Tastaturen von diversen Marken rumstehen (meist Logitech), mit denen ich die G15 vergleichen könnte.
MfG DELLer9400


----------



## Lockdown (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich würde gerne am Lesertest der Logitech G9/G15 teilnehmen, da ich ein sehr "schneller" User bin und die Eingabehardware auch unter Windows aus Gewohnheit ans Limit bringe.
Ausserdem wäre das eine gute Gelegenheit persönlich festzustellen ob Lasermäuse in der Praxis einen Vorteil bringen.
Die G15 (alte Revision) haben einige Freunde von mir, womit auch direkt mit dem neuen Modell vergleichen kann.
Ich persönlich besitze bis dato eine MX510 mit der ich ausnahmslos zufrieden bin (genauso bei der MX518 meines Bruders), allerdings wäre es auch mal Zeit sich nach was Neuem umzusehen. 
Auch für einen geeigneten Untersatz für die Maus ist gesorgt (Gamerswear Stainless Mousepad)
Ich werde damit vorraussichtlich neben Windows und Anwendungen vorzüglich Shooter, aber auch RTS und Jump&Run Spiele (auf der Tastatur) testen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

    Lockdown


----------



## zarrex (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

auch wenn es inzwischen nahezu unzählbare Bewerbungen für Euren Lesertest gibt, möchte ich trotzdem mein Glück versuchen.

Ich habe, ganz ehrlich gesagt, nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung im Test von Peripherie-Geräten, außer dem, was man im normalen Haushalt eben so vor und neben sich stehen und liegen hat.

Beim Test würden mir auch großartige Vergleichsgeräte fehlen. Ich darf zwar glücklicherweise eine Logitech-Maus MX518 mein Eigen nennen, aber was Tastaturen betrifft, leide ich meist unter "Mangelerscheinung" und gebe mich zur Zeit mit einem Greybusters-Tastenbrett im Naturholz-Look zufrieden.

Was mich eventuell für den Test als geeignet einstufen könnte wäre, das ich momentan extrem viel Zeit zum Spielen habe. Mein momentaner "Zocker"-Durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 12 Stunden täglich (trotz der im Haushalt anfallenden Arbeiten). Dabei bin ich sehr viel in der Welt von Azeroth unterwegs (World of Warcraft), spiele jedoch ebenfalls verschiedene Ego-Shooter (Bioshock, Timeshift usw.) und versuche mich zur Zeit in der Welt von Tabula Rasa zurecht zu finden.

Ich würde mich freuen, käme ich als Tester in Betracht und würde letztendlich auch als solcher ausgewählt werden.

Bis dahin!

MfG

Zarrex


----------



## Memono (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

ich bin an dem Lesertest der G15 als auch der G9 sehr interessiert.
Um es direkt zu sagen, ich habe keine großartigen Erfahrungen mit Tests von Peripherie,
welcher Art auch immer.
Jedoch werde ich keine Mühen scheuen einen interessanten Artikel über das getestete Produkt zu erstellen.
Zurückgreifen kann ich dabei auf meine G5, mit der ich äußerst zufrieden bin und auf gute Deutschkenntnisse.

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und bis jetzt ist es immer mein Traumberuf gewesen, einmal Redakteur für Computerhardware zu werden, da dort alle meine beruflichen Interessen abgedeckt werden.
Deshalb denke ich, dass mir ein Lesertest bestimmt ein klareres Bild über die Arbeit eines Redakteurs geben wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Memono


----------



## MarkW (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Dann melde ich mich auch einmal zu Wort.

Hatte bis jetzt an die 4 Logitech Tastaturen, wobei ich sagen muss, die damalige schnelle Abnutzung hat mich sehr erschreckt.
Weiters hatte ich eine MX510 und besitze jetzt eine G5, des älteren Modells, mit welcher ich leider nicht zufrieden bin.

Erfahrung kommt doch durch Übung, wie man so schön sagt und diese habe ich bereits zu Hauf gesammelt.

Ich werde hier weder weiter Pluspunkte sammeln wollen oder sonstige unwahre Dinge verbreiten, sondern belasse es mit dem kurzen Text, denn dies sollte doch eher berücksichtigt werden, als jemand der das blaue vom Himmel holt


----------



## Jayiro (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PcGH (PC Games und eXtreme) Team. 
ich bin auch daran interessiert die G9 zu testen, sowie auch die G!% (V2).

Bisher war ich immer sehr zufrieden mit den Produkten von Logitech.
(Sie sind immer eine Emfehlung wert).

bei mir muss eine Tastatur im Spiel, sowie auch im Büroalltag schon ihre Ergonomie unter Beweiß stellen. das Selbe gild für die Maus, dabei darf die Präzision auch nicht zu Kurz kommen.

p.s.: Logitech sollte am Treiber der G15 (V1) noch mal feilen. Viele meiner Freunde bemängeln die Trennung vom GamePanel Profiler und vom Keyboard Profiler. Kann man nicht einfach eine zentrale Steuerungsoberfläche verwenden?

bis Dann (mfG find ich scheusslich abgedroschen) 

J. Die aka Jayiro


p.s.: ich bin in der Lage Foto's auch Digital zu machen, und ich hab immer noch meine erste Logitech MAus von '95 (ca. ich Kann mich da etwas verschätzen).


----------



## lukasclv (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion!
Hier sind 8 treffende Gründe, warum ich den Lesertest durchführen möchte:
Ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest, weil ich:
1. Spaß daran habe mit Pc´s umzugehen(basteln, reparieren, installieren)
2. gerne und viel am Pc bin und meine Eingabegeräte viel nutze. Ich habe: einen Logitech Joystick Extreme 3Dpro, eine Saitek P2600 Gamepad, die Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0, und als Tastatur eine Microsoft Keyboard with fingerprintreader. Ich habe mehrere Tastaturen ausreichend genutzt, um mir ein Bild zu machen und Unterschiede zu erkennen.(Erfahrung mit mehreren Herstellern)
3. meinen Pc in vielen verschiedenen Bereichen benutze: Ich spiele vom Flugsimulator über Strategiespiele bis hin zum Shooter fast alles. 
Benutzt wird er für die Schule zu recherchieren, oder zum Beispiel mit Virtual Pc Betriebssysteme zu Installieren.Mein Pc läuft mehrer Stunden am Tag bis hin zu 48 Stunden am Stück.
4. die Eingabegeräte unter 2 Betriebssystemen testen kann.(Windows XP Service Pack 2 und Windows Vista Business)
5. als Informationstechnischer Assistent in Ausbildung viel lerne, und auch gerne weitergebe.
6. diesen Lesertest als Chance sehe mich zu testen ob ich in diesem Bereich schon etwas Gelernt habe, und ob ich ein Talent im Schriftlichen hab.
7. eine ordentliche Art habe mich zu artikulieren *g*, und
8. in der Lage bin digitale Fotos zu machen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lukas


----------



## TheMan (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit gerne für den Leser Test der Logitech Produkte bewerben. Ich bin langjähriger Logitech Kunde und habe gerade bei den Mäusen fast jede Generatoin mitgemacht.

Ich war bisher schon stolzer Besitzer von einer(chronologisch aufgelistet):

Logitech Cordless Mouse
Logitech Dual Optical
Logitech MX510
Logitech MX518
Logitech G5

Und auch die G15(1. Generation) hat nach halbjähriger Lieferverzögerung beim Release den Weg zu mir gefunden.

Aktuell tun immer noch G15 und G5 ihre Dienste und ermöglichen somit einen perfekten Vergleichstest.

Als langjähriger Spieler in den höchsten Ligen und eSport Clans (darunter DkH, Biowar/BioXar, Team Germany.BF2) verfüge ich über langjährige und intensive eSport Erfahrung. 

Aktuelle Spiele wie Crysis, CoD4 oder Bioshock sind in meinem Besitz(natürlich Orginal) und bieten sich optimal zum Testen an. Steam inclusive aller wichtigen Spiele wie Hl1,Hl2,CS:S,DOD:S,Red Orchestra usw. ist ebenfalls vorhanden, wie eine ganze Reihe an anderen Titeln.

Das weitere System ist brandneu und besteht aus Q6600, P35-DS4, X800XT (bis 8800GTS geliefert wird) 4 GB Ram und Vista Business x64 inclusive einem 22" HP w2207 TFT.


Gerade als Student aus dem Bereich Marketing, würd ich mich freuen ein solches Projekt übernehmen zu dürfen. Eine hochauflösende Digitalkamera ist vorhanden und ich verfüge über gute Photoshop Kenntnisse für den Fall das Unsauberheiten das Bild beeinträchtigen sollten.

Zu mir selber: Ich bin 24, komme aus Mannheim und studiere hier Marketing. Habe langjährige PC-Hardware Erfahrung und auch ausgesprochene Spieleerfahrung seid Monkey Island 1, Wing Commander und Comanche 


Besonders der Test der neuen G9 würde mich sehr interessieren. Gerade mit der G5(1. Gen) bin ich auf Grund der fehlenden zweiten Daumentaste, nie wirklich glücklich geworden und es würde mich freuen, gerade solche Neuerungen positiv zu bewerten(auch wenn in der 2. Generation bereits eine zweite Daumentaste den Weg zur G5 gefunden hat)

Die G9 stellt auf Grund der deutlich geänderten Form eine neue Herausforderung da und mich würde es selber interessieren, wieso Logitech auf ein solch drastisch geändertes Design gesetzt hat.

In diesem Sinne freue ich mich auf die Tests und hoffe das ich auch meinen Teil dazu beitragen darf


----------



## hoepf (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich habe meine ersten Computererfahrungen mit dem seeligen VC-20 gemacht. Über C-64 bin ich zum PC-gekommen. Ich arbeite seit circa 20 Jahren mit PC´s und entsprechenden Tastaturen. Ich arbeite im Büro mit einer Cherrytastatur. Als blindschreibender Bürokrat kann ich die Leistungsfähigkeit gut "ertasten". Privat habe ich eine Logitech-Tastatur.  Als Maus arbeitete ich unter anderem mit einer Microsoft Lasermaus und einer Razer Copperhead blue. Für die Fotos habe ich eine hp photosmart 850 mit 4 Megapixel.

Gruß

Höpf


----------



## S.g.1980 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ihr wollt eines von drei Logitech-G9-Mäusen oder eines von drei G15-Tastaturen testen und anschließend behalten? Dann solltet ihr euch hier im Thread bewerben.
> 
> Ihr kennt besagte Produkte nicht? Genaue Infos zur "G9 Laser Mouse" gibt es auf der Logitech-Webseite. Hier die technischen Daten:
> 
> ...


Hallo Redaktion 

Ich würde mich gerne zum Test für die Logitech Maus G9 melden habe jahrelange Erfahrung
im Bereich Hardware, und würde meinen Testbericht auch hier mal gerne zum besten geben.
Seit 2 Jahren besitze ich nun eine Logitech Mx 518 wobei ich hier auch eine gute Grundlage sehen würde, beide Mäuse im direkten Vergleich gegeneinander antreten zu lassen. Da wäre z.b die Ergonomie die ich an meiner Mx 518 sehr schätze wie kann da die G9 mithalten, oder aber auch die Gleiteigenschaften der G9 auf meinem Revoltec lightpad  
mich würde es auch mal interessieren, wie es sich mit den einzelnen Gewichten verhält sowie der etwas erhöhten Dpi geschwindigkeit von 3200, im Gegensatz zur Mx 518 mit nur 1600 dpi .
Welche Vor und Nachteile ergeben sich im Office, sowie im Spieleeinsatz.So jetzt hoffe ich ersteinmal nur, das ich nach dem ich bis jetzt fast regelmässig an euren Gewinnspielen teilgenommen habe, und bis jetzt immer leer ausging
das ich wenigstens einmal für euch als Lesertester an den Start gehen darf,und danach eventuell meine betagte Mx 518 in den wohl verdienten Ruhestand schicken kann.


----------



## darkniz (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde auch sehr gerne die G9 bzw. die G15 testen und anschließend einen Erfahrungsbericht verfassen. Da ich in den letzten Jahren ständig in anderen Büros gearbeitet habe, hab ich verschiedenste Tastaturen und Mäuse kennen gelernt und deutliche Unterschiede bemerkt. Als Bürokaufmann habe ich zum Teil den ganzen Tag Briefe verfasst, Protokolle geschrieben und Bilder bearbeitet und damit verbunden den ganzen Tag an der Maus und Tastatur verbracht. Durch das ständige verfassen von Briefen und Protokollen habe ich keine Probleme damit, einen guten Erfahrungsbericht zu schreiben. Ich habe schon mit Tastaturen und Mäusen von unterschiedlichen Herstellern (Logitech, Trust, Microsoft, Cherry, Techsolo, usw.) und Preisklassen (von 5 bis 80) gearbeitet. Privat nutze ich eine Noname-Tastatur (da mir die G11 bzw. G15 noch zu teuer sind) und die Cherry eVolution Ergo-Shark (da sie ergonomisch geformt, präzise und preisgünstig ist). 

Für die Fotos benutze ich eine Samsung S750 mit 7,2 MP.

Ich bin für den Lesertest gut geeignet, da Tastatur und Maus die wichtigsten Arbeitsmittel in meinem Beruf sind und ich in meiner Freizeit viele Stunden am PC spiele (aktuell COD 4, Counter-Strike Source, Bioshock). Die G9 bzw. G15 würde ich gründlich im Office wie im Spielebereich testen.

Selbstverständlich verkaufe ich das Eingabegerät nicht und ich veröffentliche auch meine Ergebnisse nicht in anderen Foren.

Ich würde mich freuen, die G9 oder die G15 testen zu können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Darkniz


----------



## CyberiaN70 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Extreme Team,
möchte mich hier auch um den Lesertest bewerben, auch wenn ich bezweifel, dass die G9 bzw. die G15 wirklich Egoshooter geeignet sind.
Wie die meisten Produkte die ich von Logitech getestet habe, glaube ich das auch diese Produkte schnell an Verschleißerscheinungen leiden werden und nach 3 Monaten nicht mehr Spielertauglich sind.
Nichts für ungut aber Theorie und Praxis zeigen meist etwas anderes.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne davon überzeugen, dass sich bei Logitech etwas geändert hat.

Gruß CyberiaN


----------



## klausklever (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Extreme Team,

ist leider mein erster Beitrag hier im Bord ich hoffe ihr verzeit es mir .. 

Ich bin Techniker in einen kleinen aber feinen Pc -Laden und nun mehr 12 Jahre im Pc- Hartware Geschäft tätig. 

zur Zeit benutze ich privat eine Cordless Desktop® LX 700 und das 
Hama®"cruX" Gaming Keyboard. 

Aber auch Microsoft® Produkte (..) sind mir nicht fremd (Microsoft® Optical Desktop® ). Ich würde mich natürlich rissig freuen zum erlesenen G9 bzw G15 Testerkreis gehören zu dürfen.

So verbleibe ich also,

mit freudlichen Gruß 

KlausKlever


----------



## Visceroid (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Extreme Team,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit zum Logitech G9/G15 Usertest anmelden.

Referenzen: selbständiger EDV-Dienstleistungsanbieter, ehem. Software/Hardware Tester für Casino Spielautomaten, langjähriger Computerspieler und natürlich Eingabegeräte Benutzer.

Derzeitige Hardware: Logitech G5 + Logitech Elite Keyboard (home), Logitech G3 + Cherry G83 Keyboard (office)

Da nur eine formlose Antwort gewünscht und benötigt ist werde ich hier auch nicht mehr schreiben, sollten allerdings weitere Details benötigt werden bin ich gerne bereit euch detailiertere Auskünfte zukommen zu lassen.

lg
Visceroid


----------



## Fricki76 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

auch ich würde mich gerne für den Hardwaretest der beiden Eingabegeräte bewerben.
Mein Schreibstil ist als freier Redakteur der beiden Onlineangebote www.spieletipps.de und www.asianfilmweb.de langerprobt.

Als Spielefan am PC denke ich, auch Kriterien einer guten Spielemaus und -tastatur beurteilen zu können.

Recherchieren und Fotos schiessen (2 Kameras sind vorhanden) ist für mich kein Problem. Mit Logitech Eingabegeräten habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon (gute) Erfahrungen gemacht.

Freundliche Grüsse
Daniel Frick


----------



## Invader_Zim (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Extreme Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich zum Logitech G9/G15 Usertest anmelden.

*Historie:*
Firmware-/Softwareentwickler mit reichlich Hardwareerfahrung
langjähriger Produktentwickler für Computereingabegeräte
Standardtastaturen(PS/2, USB2.0 low & full speed)
Tastaturen mit erweitertem Funktionsbereich(Point of Sale/Point of Transaction)
wie Smartcard-, Biometrie-, Magnetkarten- und RFIDfunktionalität

Betatester für neueste Produktgenerationen aus dem Bereich Eingabegeräte/PC
Tastaturen(Office und Gaming)
Mäuse(Office und Gaming)

*private Referenzen: 

*langjähriger Computerspieler mit Schwerpunkt auf Egoshootern, Mitglied in mehreren Clans(alle inaktiv zur Zeit), Didgeridoospieler, baldiger Wii-Tester 8)

*Well known Games:*

Crysis, Call of Duty 4, Battlefield 2, Medal of Honor:Airborne, Counterstrike:Source, Day of Defeat:Source, Counterstrike1.6, Day of Defeat 3.1beta, Team Fortress Classic, Americas Army Operations

*Hardware:*
Derzeit habe ich ein C2D E6400 System mit ATI X1900XT Grafik und 2GB DDR2-800 Corsair Speicher. 
Zusätzlich bin ich mit einer passenden Digitalkamera Modell Canon G3 ausgestattet.

Falls ihr etwas mehr Hintergrund für eine fundierte Auswahl der Tester braucht, so bin ich gerne bereit diese nachzuliefern.


----------



## b00nlander (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Servus,

ich möchte mich gern als Tester für die besagten Produkte "G9" und "G15" von Logitech bewerben. 
Als Wirtschaftsinformatik-Student und passionierter Spieler habe ich natürlich täglichen Kontakt mit diversen Eingabegeräten, zu Hause besitze ich neben einer HP-Standardtastatur eine Maus von Razer, da deren Produktfamilie sich für Spieler sehr gut eignet. 
Meine "Schreibe" ist natürlich schwer zu beurteilen; ich kann mich klar und sicher ausdrücken und bin daher auch off


----------



## SoulReaver (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Servus!
Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Test der Logitech Produkte bewerben.
Als Informatik Student und "extrem Zocker" (Shooter, RPG, Simulation, Rennspiele...), bin ich doch bestens dafür geeignet.
Ich nutze jetzt seit ca. 16 Jahren den PC und habe schon viele Tastatur und Maus Anbieter ausprobiert, bin jedoch immer wieder zu Logitech zurückgekehrt.
Mein jetziges Desktop Set macht bereits Zicken und es wird Zeit sich etwas neues zu holen. Ich liebäugele schon länger mit der G15 und G9, hatte aber bisher nicht das Geld um sie zu holen.
Als Student kann ich Maus und Tastatur gleich auf zwei Bereiche testen, nämlich auf Office- und auf Spieletauglichkeit.
Das Schreiben des Berichtes, wäre auch eine gute Übung für die Hausarbeiten und Protokolle.
Es würde mich also sehr freuen wenn ich gewählt werde.

MfG


----------



## SpO_oKy (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Wäre auch dabei! :o)
 Kriterien werden von mir alle erfüllt.

 Gruß
 Markus


----------



## young_hova (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Eine formlose Bewerbung als Antwort auf dieses Posting genügt. Bitte macht Angaben zu den Teilnahmebedingungen und warum ausgerechnet ihr eines der Logitech-Eingabegeräte testen wollt.
> 
> * Der Anmeldeschluss ist Sonntag 23:59 Uhr.*




Hallo liebe Redaktion,

ich würde wirklich sehr gerne die beiden neuen Logitech-Produkte für Euch testen!

Ich bin seit längerem Abonnent der PC-Games-Hardware und des entsprechenden Newsletters und dadurch auf diese Aktion aufmerksam geworden.

Weiterhin bin ich Informationstechnik-Student und gehöre in die Kategorie 20-25. 
Durch Computer-Spiele nutze ich schon seit knapp 10 Jahren verschiedene Tastaturen und Mäuse, in den letzten Jahren überwiegend von Logitech, bspw. die MX500 direkt nach dem Erscheinungsdatum und den Nachfolger, die MX518. In dieser Zeit wurde ich sehr wählerisch was mein Equipment angeht, bevor ich mir eine neue Tastatur oder Maus kaufe lese ich die entsprechenden Artikel in der Fachpresse und gehe danach erst einmal in den Laden und teste vor Ort, bspw. den Schlag der Tastatur oder die Ergonomie der Maus.

Ich würde es lieben endlich mal eine neue Laser-Maus testen zu können und eine echte Gamer-Tastatur, da es noch nicht so lange "Mainstream-Tastaturen" für Gamer gibt.

Was Eure weiteren Anforderungen angeht:
-Ja, ich kann Digital-Fotos schießen, welche ich auch als gut einstufen würde
-Ja, ich kann Berichte schreiben, wenn gewünscht auch auf wissenschaftlichem Niveau  (ich durfte an der Uni schon einige Belege schreiben)


Mit freundlichem Gruß
Christian


----------



## Atosch (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo ich würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.
Schreiberfahrungen habe ich durch meinen Beruf als Angestellter bei einer großen deutschen Kommune.

EDV Erfahrungen habe ich seit nunmehr 20 Jahren. (Alter 27 Jahre)

Meine bisherigen Mäuse waren:

verschiedene Noname Produkte
Microsoft Optical Mouse der ersten Generation.
Logitech MX 510
(Aktuell) Razer Death Adder
Meine Tastaturen:

Cherry Standart
(Aktuell) Raptor Gaming K2
Ich spiele Sehr gerne Shooter wie CS, Qauke4 etc.
Aber auch bei Rollenapielen wie Diablo 2, Hellgate London Etc. fühle ich mich zuhause.
Immer wieder gerne werden auch Aufbaustrategiespiele wie Civilisation oder die komplette C&C Reihe gespielt.

Ich habe die Möglichkeite das Bundle sowohl daheim beim zocken, als auch im Büro bei Schreibarbeiten zu testen.

Einen ausführlichen Bericht würde ich sehr gerne der Community zur Verfügung stellen und diesen auch mit ausreichend Bildmaterial untermahlen.

Die Zeitschriften PCGames und PCGamesHardware habe ich nun schon seit etlichen Jahren im Abo und weiß somit annähernd auf welche Punkte der Hardware ich mein Augenmerk richten sollte.


----------



## Altteileverwender (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde auch sehr gerne für euch testen, zurzeit habe ich auch Logitech-Produkte und zwar die RX300 Maus (schon etwas älter, aber meiner Meinung nach gut) und die  schlichte aber super Tastatur Y-SU61. 
Die anderen Kriterien werden alle erfüllt auch wenn ich nicht ganz so viel Erfahrung mit Mäusen und Tastaturen habe. 

MfG


----------



## tobi888 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,
ich würde gerne so eine tastaut testen...
Ich benutzen den Computer schon seit vielen Jahren mit unterschiedlichsten Tastaturen und Mäusen. Außerdem bin ich aktiver Spieler mit Simulationen...

Meine Tastaturen halten bei mir nicht lange, da ich Sie sehr stark beanspruche, bzw benötige. 

Ich würde mich über so ein Gerät freuen.

Gruß 
Tobi


----------



## Assasssin (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

So da ich denke das Lange Texte doof sind, hier ein kurzer.  

Ich kaufen mir seit 2000 jede Funkmaus von Logitech und habe zurzeit die G7 es wird Zeit das ich mal wieder eine echte Gamer-Schnur-Maus testen kann.
Tastaturen hatte ich bis jetzt nur von Logitech (überwiegend Drahtlos). 
Ich bin bereit für Euch zu testen und kenne mich bestens aus.

      Gruß Assassin


 P.s. verdammt nochmal ich bin kein "Schraubenverwechsler"


----------



## Area of Emotions (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallöle PCGH
Johh, wat soll ich groß rum blubbern 
Ich wäre natürlich gerne mit dabei. Der Grund is relativ einfach. Ich hatte so wie so vor, mir ein Logitech G15 Board zu kaufen. Wollte mir zwar die Vorgänger Version zulegen, von wegen blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung, aber die ist ja schwer bzw. gar nicht zu bekommen.   Ich glaube, die neue hat nur rote Beleuchtung, oda  Na ja, wie dem auch sei, ich würd mich freuen, dabei sein zu dürfen  


Meine jetzigen Eingabe Geräte, sind:
Maus: Logitech MX 518
Tastatur: Logitech Internet Pro Keyboard

Digi Knipse, ist auch vorhanden, und zwar eine:
Panasonic Lumix DMC FX 8

und ich glaube, schreiben kann ich auch, oder 

Grüssle
Mario


----------



## Bimek (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Ich hatte die G9 schon sooo oft in der Hand, konnte mich aber nie dazu durchringen.
Letzlich habe ich die Microsoft-Sidewinder-Gaming Mouse gekauft, die aber in der Verarbeitung nicht das Wahre ist.
Mit meiner alten MX518 war ich immer sehr zufrieden, bis dann irgendwann einfach was neues her musste, aber die 80 für die G9 waren immer eine echte Hürde 

Bei Tastaruen bin ich Weltmeister im Verbrauch  , Habe mittlerweile meine zweite G15 und die hat auch schon arge Gebrauchsspuren.
Meine Microsoft Natural Tastatur sind genauso Geschichte, wie die unzähligen Cherrys und meine erste G11. (Benutzt nun meine Tochter )
Die alte G15 fasziniert durch die tollen Applets für das Display und die frei programmierbaren Makrotasen.
Einzig die Treiber und die Speichernutzung sind sehr mangelhaft.

Ich würde gerne an dem Test teilnehmen, da ich einiges an Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten mitbringe und sowieso sehr rege hier am Forum teilnehme 

Naja, hoffentlich klappts

Mfg

Bimek


----------



## Schmidi (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

im Moment benutze ich die Logitech MX 518 und das Natural Ergonomic Keyboard von Microsoft. Ich hatte auch schon die "alte" G15. Mich würde natürlich interessieren, was sich in Bezug auf Verarbeitung und Qualität bzw. Funktionen verändert hat. 
Ein weiterer Grund um mich als Tester zu nehmen ist, dass ich auch in der Arbeit oft neue Eingabegeräte testen muss, da ich Fachinformatiker bin. Für die neuen Geräte müssen somit auch hinterher ausführliche Testberichte geschrieben werden.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie mich als Tester auswählen würden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Schmidi


----------



## Shymir (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe _PCghX_-Redaktion,

das Spielen am PC gehört genauso zu meinem Alltag wie das Arbeiten als ein Netzwerkadministrator und Webprojektleiter.
Als solch Einer bin ich recht anspruchsvoll, wenn es um die Eingabegeräte geht.
Bei diesen Logitech-Schönheiten finde ich besonders die verbesserte Programmierbarkeit der Tastatur und die Präzision und die Schnelligkeit der Maus interessant.

Und somit bewerbe ich mich als Tester der beiden Logitech-Eingabegeräte.
Für Eure Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen, und bedanke mich dafür voraus.

Liebe Grüße,
YjC


----------



## TheNeo (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich für den Test der Eingabegeräte da ich Erfahrungen mit Logitech Eingabegeräten habe und ein Gamer bin der eine gute Maus bevorzugt.

Selber habe ich eine Logitech G5 und eine Logitech Multimedia Tastatur die nicht wirklich gut ist.
Da ich sehr viel schreibe und Webseiten Layoute ist eine gute Tastatur von Vorteil für meine Arbeit, ich bin Mediengestalter.

Fotos sind kein Problem, ich behersche die Deutsche Sprache gut, da ich an mehren Tests teilgenommen habe (unter anderem an Nootbook test für AMD) und die User immer zufrieden wahren denke ich das das kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## schnarchnix (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

weil ich (uralter) User endlich mal Spass (bei der "Arbeit" - sprich beim Spielen) haben möchte - villeicht aber auch nur, weil ich gerne teste und noch lieber ausführliche knallharte Testberichte schreibe!


----------



## crizzler (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Bewerbe mich für den Test der G9 und G15 von Logitech. Eigentlich bin ich ein Anhänger von Microsoftmäusen und Tastaturen. Der Test wäre die Chance um mich für Logitechs Eingabegeräte eventuell empfänglicher zu machen 

Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten hab ich seit Amiga Zeiten... und im Berufsleben als ITler kam ich auch jeden Tag mit den verschiedensten Tastaturen und Mäusen in Berührungen...


----------



## LukasRohner (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben weil:
Ich zurzeit besitze  eine Razzer Copperhead



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und eine Logitech G15



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und würde mal gerne die alte G15 mit der neuen Version vergleichen.
Die G9 würde mich besonders interesieren ob sie besser in der Hand liegt als meine recht komfortable Razzer.

Gruss Lukas


----------



## Badfallenangel (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Etreme Redaktion!

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der G9 bzw G15 bewerben.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 24 Jahre jung, studiere in Frankfurt a.M. Jura und arbeite seit Jahren als Hiwi an der Universität in der EDV, genauer gesagt in der Hard- und Softwarebetreuung. Meine Hautpaufgaben dort sind hauptsächlich Rechner warten als auch Hardware einzukaufen.
Folglich bin ich seitens des Studiums (Jura ist ein doch sehr schreibintensives Fach) als auch der Arbeitsstelle ständig mit vielen verschiedenen Eingabegeräten konfrontiert bzw. diese sind mir intensiver Nutzung ausgesetzt.  Hinzu kommt, dass ich seit meinem achten Lebensjahr mit Rechnern zu tun habe, mein erster war, wie könnte es anders sein, ein guter alter C64. Als jahrelanger Leser der PCG bzw. nun PCGH (meine erste Ausgabe? Das war die Ausgabe mit dem Test von Wing Commander 3 *smile*) bin ich sehr interessiert im PC- Spielegeschehen als auch der passenden Hardware dazu. Und obwohl ich sehr viel von der Meinung der Redaktion halte und nach dem Magazin meine Hardwareauswahl oft getroffen habe, bin ich immer mit einer gesunden Skepsis herangegangen, um mir meine eigene Meinung bilden zu können. Aus jahrelanger Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen, dass ich im Großen und Ganzen die Meinung der Redaktion bestätigen kann.
 Der Spieledrang aus meiner Kindheit bezüglich der PC Spiele ist bis heute nicht abgeklungen und ich Spiele noch, soweit es meine Zeit aufgrund des Studiums zulässt, regelmäßig am PC. Wer WoWler /CoDler kennt, kann erahnen, was für eine Zeit ich ca. investiere. 

Da viele User hier auch Ihre Eingabegeräte genannt haben, werde ich das auch mal tun: Privat verwende ich z.Zt. eine Cherry Streamline, davor waren es die Saitek Eclipse, Cherry Business Line. Bei Mäusen hatte ich in den letzten Jahren nicht ganz so viel Glück, Intelli Explorer 1-3, MX500,MX518, Razer Diamond, nun die G5 Refresh. Hoffen wir, dass Sie mehr LANs überlebt als ihre Vorgänger.

Abschließend möchte ich sagen, dass es mich sehr freuen würde, an Ihrem Test teilnehmen zu dürfen.

MfG

Thomas Blaszczak

Edit: Die Kriterien für den Test werden vom mir erfüllt. Als Digitalkamera kommt eine Exilim Z-50 zum Einsatz. Für ordentliche Bilder im Test wäre folglich gesorgt.

P.s.: OT: Schade, dass man sich bei allen Foren der Computec Media AG (sprich: PCG,PCGH,VGZ,PCGHextreme) jedes mal neu anmelden muss bzw. bei allen Magazinen einzeln. Ein "Metaforum", wo man sich seine Favoritenforen "abonieren" könnte, wäre mein Vorschlag für die Zukunft.  
Und OT2: Ich freue mich schon auf die PCGHExtreme Ausgabe. Möge sie so erfolgreich sein wie ihre Schwestermagazine.


----------



## >Qu@rkKeulchen< (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

gern würde ich die neue G15 und G9 testen, da ich aktuell die G15 (blue) im Einsatz habe und somit eine sehr gute Vergleichsmöglichkeit für einen Test besitze.
Als Maus dient bei mir im Moment die MX518 (an beiden PCs)
Mit beiden Logitechprodukten bin ich sehr zu frieden aber die Herausforderung eine Steigerung der Produkte zu testen reizt mich schon sehr!

Gruß
Das >Qu@rkKeulchen<


----------



## Katce (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo.
Ich möchte mich auch für den Test der G15 Tastatur bewerben. Da ich mit Tastaturen bis jetzt noch kein Glück gehabt habe , benutze ich unfreiwillig immer noch eine PS/2 Standardtastatur die aber auch schon etwa 7 Jahre alt ist.
Ich würde gern mal meine Games und Textverarbeitung mir der G15 benutzen!

MfG

Katce


----------



## wheld (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls um den Anwendertest.

Ich benutze schon seid Jahren bevorzugt Logitech Geräte und denke mit Wehmut an die großen Erfolge bei GP2 mit einem Logitech Lenkrad zurück.

Mittlerweile benutze ich Tastatur und Maus für die verschiedensten Anwendungen und bin über jeden Shortcut froh. So erstelle ich bequem DVD´s aus selbst gedrehte Video´s mit einem Videoschnittprogramm. Dabei sind zusätzliche Anwendungstasten besonders hilfreich.
Aber auch bei Call of Duty oder Counter Strike ist die beste Maus in Kombination mit einer guten Tastatur gefragt.

Aus diesen Gründen, denke ich, eigne ich mich gut, um einen umfassenden Test durchzuführen und zu kommentieren.

Ich verfüge über eine digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera mit Stativ und Blitz. Gute Bilder sind somit garantiert.

Über meine Auswahl für diesen Test, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
wheld


----------



## bnoob (13. Dezember 2007)

*Bewrbung für den Lesertest derr Logitech G9/G15*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der PC Games Hardware Extreme, sowohl für die Maus G9 als auch für die Tastatur G15.

Beide gefallen mir vom Design und den technischen Daten sehr gut.
Zur Zeit benutze ich eine alte PS/2-Tastatur, die 1998 zum Lieferumfang des damals neuen Siemens-PCs meines Vaters gehörte.
Meine Maus ist eine No-Name (G 127 Black) Maus mit einem Infrarotsensor mit 800dpi.
Ich habe dadurch einen potentiellen Vorteil, dass das Verwendungsgebiet meines Computers sehr weit gestreut ist. Ich spiele sowohl Rennspiele, Rollenspiele, Strategiespiele als auch Ego- und Taktikshooter. Außerdem programmiere ich in C++ und schreibe Artikel für die Schülerzeitung meines Gymnasiums.
Eine Digitalkamera mit 4 Megapixel steht mir zur Verfügung, sowie auch genügend Zeit für einen ausführlichen Test, da ich noch Schüler bin.
Ich habe eine sehr gute schriftliche und sprachliche Ausdrucksweise und ein über das Grundlegende hinausgehendes technisches Verständnis.
Ich kann die Testobjekte mit zwei verschiedenen optischen Mäusen, eine davon funkbetrieben und eine kabelgebunden, vergleichen, außerdem mit drei verschidenen kabelgebundenen Tastaturen.
Über eine Zusage ihrerseits würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Daniel


----------



## germanbozz (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

hallo, Redaktion

Ich bin 14 jahre alt und lese schon seit dem ich meinen Pc bekam(vor 3 Jahren) wirklich jeden Monat eure Zietschrift. Dank euch bin ich bestens über Computer informiert,besser als die Anderen in meinem alter. Ich bin immer wieder über eure Zeitschrift begeistert 

So jetzt zu der Bewerbung für die Logitech g9&g15:

Ich habe immer großen Wert auf hochwertige Verarbeitung&Leistung gelegt und deswegen war ich mit Logitech immer gut beraten, da ich aber bei meinem neuen(Selbst gebauten) Computer mehr Wert auf bessere hardware gelegt habe ist leider mein geld  dafür draufgegangen,wollte Crysis spielen können(klappt auch aber leider muss ich mich jetzt mit Noname Eingabegeräten rumquälen 
Ich würde so gerne die g9/g15 testen da ich die Eingabegeräte gerne auf herz&nieren prüfen würde , und ich verspreche euch für mein Alter kann ich eine sehr gute Leistung erzielen  eine anständige Digicam(casio exilim ex-v7) ist vorhanden,und für den rest der anforderungen ist auch gesorgt

Noch ein Grund mehr   ich habe am 21.12 Geburtstag das wäre das Highlight wenn ich "gewinnen" würde hab leider nicht die richtigen Zahlen beim Lotto getippt aber wenn ich hier das Glück hätte wäre auch der Hammer.Ihr würdet mir eine sehr große Freude damit machen,und hoffe wirklich  das ich gewinne.


ich bedanke mich  für eure Mühe das alles durch zulesen,und hoffe ihr trefft die richtige Entscheidung.


liebe grüße Marvin K.(germanbozz)


----------



## Sledge (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Servus,

Ich möchte mal die G9/G15 testen. Mein erster Computer war ein "ZX 81", wer den noch kennt kann sich vorstellen wie lange ich mich schon mit Computer beschäftige. Zur Zeit besitze ich eine G5 Mause zusammen mit einem "Razor Mate", die ideale kombi für die beste Maus. Weiters benutze ich eine Logitech Tastaur und eine "Razer Krait" Mause.

Ich spiele gerne schnelle Shooter und ab und zu auch mal CSS.
Deshalb ist für mich eine präzise Maus und eine gute Tastaur das A und O.

Grüße Sledge


----------



## benjasso (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo ihr alle!

Ich hab mir im Oktober einen neuen PC gekauft, der ganz spielfähig ist. Ich hab dazu schon eine "alte" G15 sowie einige Mäuse aus der MX-Reihe, sprich die MX500, MX510, die MX518 und auch schon eine G9. Da ich nicht genug Geld habe, konnte ich mir leider keine neue G15 holen, welche ich nur zu gern mal testen würde. Aufgrund meines Schreibtischs hat meine G15 kaum Platz, was sich durch die kompakteren Abmessungen der neuen ändern würde. Crysis und UT3 zum testen der Hardware sind vorhanden, weitere folgen eventuell noch. Ich bewerbe mich deshalb um den Test einer G15.


Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen bin ich natürlich einverstanden und Bilder sollten auch nicht das Problem sein. Ich sähe dann gerne die neue G15 an dieser Stelle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße und noch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit
benjasso


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hmm, dass kommt mir grad recht. Muss man seine "Bewerbung" einfach hier in den Thread schreiben? Naja, ich tu's mal.

Also, ich hatte sowieso schon vor mir eine G9 zu kaufen und hab mich schon viel mit ihr beschäftigt und auch schon kurz mal testen dürfen. Bin absoluter Logitech Anhänger was Mäuse angeht und habe zur Zeit eine G5. Ich spiele oft und gerne Ego-Shooter wo eine schnelle und gute Mause das A & O ist. Zudem nutze ich auch oft Photoshop, wobei mir die DPI-Umstellung sehr gelegen kommt, um genau zu arbeiten. Das könnte ich dann z.B. alles in den Test einbauen.

Mal zu den Bedingungen:

Cam ist kein Problem, habe eine Sony W100 (bzw. nächte Woche ne Fujifilm S6500fd) und kann auch sehr gut damit umgehen (siehe Bilder im Lukü-Thread). Photoshop beherrsche ich auch und ich habe genug Papier um für einen schönen monotonen Hintergrund zu sorgen ^^. Müsst ihr mir halt dann sagen ob lieber weiß oder schwarz.

Rechtschreibung ist bei mir auch gut (genug) (Word hilft mir zum Glück auch dabei XD) und mir fällt immer sehr viel (oftmals auch zuviel) zum Schreiben ein.
Ich habe auch schon Erfahrungen im Testbericht schreiben bzw. bin bei einer Seite schon als Redakteur für Kühler, Grakas und Cases zuständig.

Zur Erfahrung: Ich beschäftige mich seit knapp 3 Jahren nun intensivst mit Hardware (natürlich auch schon vorher, aber net sooooo viel), u.a. auch Eingabegeräte und an meinem Wissen sollte es nicht scheitern.......zur Not gibst auch noch google ()

Naja, mal schaun ob ich ne Chance habe.

mfg Tommy


----------



## patrock84 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

@Tommy: Zum Glück habt ihr in Österreich keine neue dt. Rechtschreibung


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Jaja, ich hab dich auch lieb >.<"


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auch ich kann es nicht lassen, mich hier zu bewerben. 

Ich darf derzeit eine Saitek Eclipse Tastatur mein eigen nennen, die ich demnächst gegen die G15 Tauschen wollte....da kommt mir der Lesertest doch gerade entgegen .

Desweiteren, besitze ich eine Razor Diamont Back, die genau wie meine Saitek Tastatur bestens zu einem Vergleichstest geeignet sind.

Eine ordentlich Schreibe besitze ich natürlich auch, genau wie eine 7 Megapixel Digicam.

Ach so, obendrein habe ich 23 Jahre Erfahrung mit Computern und habe schon diverse Logitech, Microsoft etc. Tastaturen und Mäuse besessen und besitze noch diverse Eingabegaräte davon, die man ebenfals zu einem Vergleichstest heranziehen könnte.

Mfg
Michael


----------



## Levo27 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ja also ich bin wohl auch gern mal einer der so ein hüpsches Gerät testet...

Ich liebe sie..... die G15.... natürlich noch die gute "alte"....
Letztes weihnachten hat mir der Weihnachtsmann dieses Engelsgeschenk unter den Baum gelegt... und jetzt hab ich sie seid fast 1 Jahr.... Dieses gefühl, als würde man über die Tasten schweben.... ich gebe zu sie, durfte sogar schon bei mir im Bett schlafen. Im Moment spiele ich mit meiner "jenny", wie ich sie liebevoll nenne Counter Strike 1.6. CoD 4 und Fussballmanager 2007... ein Traum... auch habe ich sie extra mit in die Schule genommen, um dort bei der Schülerzeitung zu schreiben und fotos mit Photoshops CS2 zu bearbeiten. Ja und jetzt möchte ich mich neu verlieben in die neue G15. Da ich viele Arbeiten am Computer machen bekommt die Tastertur einen Hardcore Allround test. Da kann Stiftung Wahrentest noch einiges von mir lernen Also bin ich meiner Meinung nach ein guter und zuverlässiger Tester.


----------



## SkastYX (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch am Versuch beteiligen, für den Lesertest ausgewählt zu werden

Da ich ziemlich empfindlich bin was Eingabegeräte betrifft, besitze ich inzwischen viele Geräte für einen Vergleich. 
Bei den Tastaturen die alte G15 und diverse Logitech/MS Geräte. 
Bei Mäusen eine MX 518, eine G5 und meinen momentangen Liebling: die G7!
Außerdem verfüge ich über viele Unterlagen für den Nager: Vom Schreibtisch, bis zu hochwertingen Mousepads wie das Razer eXactMat.
Da ich vorwiegend High-Sense Spieler bin, stelle ich dementsprechend große Ansprüche was die Maustechnik in hohen bis sehr hohen DPI Einstellungen angeht und ich freue mich schon darauf zu testen, ob die 3200 DPI nur ein Werbeargument sind oder ob es wirklich etwas bringt, mehr als "nur" 2000 zu nutzen.
Was die Tastatur angeht lege ich viel Wert auf ein gut durchgedachtes Design, da ich viel schreibe und unter Linux auch häufig sonderzeichen benutze, an welchen viele Tastaturen scheitern, weil diese nicht Optimal zugänglich sind.

Zu den Anforderungen:
Als Kamera habe ich eine Canon Spiegelreflex neueren Datums und in Deutsch eine 1-( heute morgen bekommen )
Der Rest, so denke ich, ist selbstverständlich hier im Forum

So, jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen einer der Glücklichen 6 zu werden
Alia iacta est


----------



## adrastos (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Extreme,
 als Softwareentwickler habe ich Nager und Tastenbrett fast ganztägig in den Händen und weiß was eine gute Ausrüstung wert ist. Sowohl in der Arbeitswelt als auch beim Gamen.  
 Neben Tests unter Windows XP und Vista kann ich zudem das Gerät auf Linux Freundlichkeit testen, da ich schon seit Jahren Gentoo und Ubuntu benutze. Auch das inszenieren der Hardware dürfte mir, als Hobbyfotograf, nicht sonderlich schwer fallen. Währen meiner HTL Zeit war ich zudem als Redakteur für die Schülerzeitung tätig.


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
 Adrastos


----------



## Kingpin83 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Extreme-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für den Test der G9/G15 bewerben. Sitze tagtäglich mehrere Std. - beruflich wie privat - am PC. Könnte und würde natürlich gerne die Mouse bzw. Tastatur hier ausgiebig testen.

MfG


----------



## gessu (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich bei euch als Lesertester der G9 bzw. G15 bewerben.

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren leidenschaftlicher PC Gamer, egal ob Online Games wie auch "Offline" Games zocke ich ausgiebig und habe auch meist die neusten Titel parat.

Ich besitze die "ältere" G15 und bin mit der Tastatur schon sehr zufrieden, aber ein vergleich zwischen alter und neuer G15 fände ich perfekt. Ich habe schon ausreichend Erfahrung mit der alten G15 und bin somit bereit für die neue. Kaufen will ich mir sie sowieso, aber wieso nicht hier versuchen.

Meinen Schreibstil würde ich euren Wünschen anpassen. Damit ich einen Perfekten Testbericht liefern kann.

Ich bin ebenfalls in vielen Foren unterwegs und auch Messenger sind bei mit alltäglich. Somit erreichen meinen Tastaturen einen hohen Tastenanschlag pro Tag. Was für so eine Tastatur eine perfekte Testumgebung darstellt.

MfG Gressu, über eine Positive Antwort eurer seits wäre ich sehr glücklich.


----------



## john dow (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo, PCGH_Oliver,

Ja, ich würde gerne die LOGITECH-Eingabegeräte testen, wobei die G15 mich am meisten neugierig gemacht hat.
Die Mäuse die ich zur Zeit meistens benutze sind eine MX1000 Laser Cordless Mouse sowie eine RAZER Lachesis, die Tastatur ist eine Natural Keyboard von Microsoft sowie die DELL XPS Notebook-Tastatur.
Was ich bislang über die zu testenden Eingabegeräte gehört und gelesen habe war durchaus positiv, hatte jedoch bislang keine Gelegenheit sie auch selber zu benutzen.
Obwohl man mich durchaus als PC-Grufti bezeichnen kann und beruflich nur zu häufig mit dem Rechner zu tun habe, spiele ich vor dem Bildschirm regelmässig und mit der kindlichen Begeisterung wie am ersten Tag. 
So, dann an die Arbeit un viele Grüsse an alle potenziellen Tester,

Euer John Dow


----------



## kunibert_babenco (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Redakteure,

ich bin noch relativ neu hier, würde aber auch sehr gerne in den Genuss kommen, eines der beiden Geräte testen zu dürfen. Derzeit schreibe und spiele ich mit einer Logitech G11, als Zeigegerät tut seit geraumer Zeit eine MX610 ihren unauffälligen Dienst. Eigentlich sollte unter meinem Weihnachtsbaum ein wunderschönes Set von Roccat liegen, doch so wie das im Moment aussieht, wird daraus wohl leider nichts. Daher würde ich mich natürlich doppelt über den Zuschlag zu einem Test freuen. 
Da ich nach ausgiebigen Spiele- (Shooter und Racing) und Bildverarbeitungssessions (ARC-GIS, IDRISI) zu Schmerzen am rechten Handgelenk neige (verschlissene Musiker-Hände  ), würde mich neben der Spieleleistung und der Präzision besonders die Ergonomie der G9 interessieren.
Das neue Design der G15 sagt mir persönlich nicht sonderlich zu, aber eines Besseren belehren lasse ich mich gerne, gerade auch bei der Frage, ob die 6 (bzw. 18) Makrotasten im Vergleich zu meinen 18 (bzw 54) an der G11 ausreichen und wie sinnvoll das vielumworbene Display denn nun tatsächlich ist.
Ausreichend Zeit zum Sammeln von Erfahrungen habe ich, vorausgesetzt 6 bis 10 Stunden PC pro Tag reichen aus...

Zu meinen Qualitäten: 
Mitglied bin ich, wenn auch erst seit kurzem.
Erfahrung habe ich - bedingt durch mein Handgelenkproblem - reichlich.
Eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich wohl; die Palette reicht von flapsig bis seriös.
Für Fotos stehen entweder eine Exilim, Ixus, Sony oder eine BenQ Digicam nebst Stativ zur Verfügung.
Produktbewertungen schreibe ich schon länger, gerne und viele (ich kann da sehr pingelig sein, wage aber zu Behaupten, Objektives von Subjektivem unterscheiden zu können)
Auf den Rechtsweg verzichte ich gerne, die weiteren Teilnahmebedingungen zu erfüllen sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Bleibt mir nur noch eine Danksagung dafür, dass Ihr uns Lesern überhaupt die Möglichkeit bietet, eigene Erfahrungen zu veröffentlichen, die Hoffnung, dass das Los auf mich fällt und dem glücklichen Test-Gewinner viel Spaß beim Testen zu wünschen!

Liebe Grüße,

Pat


----------



## Steben (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben! Grund: Ich sitze nun seit guten 12 Jahren am PC und benutze fast ausschließlich Eingabegeräte von Logitech unter anderem die G5 (aktuell) und die G15 (vor kurzem einem ZBoard gewichen).

Insgesamt betreibe ich 3 PC Systeme alle mit unterschiedlicher Hardware, Betriebssystemen und Konfigurationen. Und befinde mich immer auf der Suche nach besseren Eingabegeräten, da ich im Moment recht viel Zeit habe, könnte ich mich ausführlichen Tests widmen und somit zur Zufriedenheit der Logitech "Fans" beitragen!

Digitalbilder kann ich mit meiner Canon selbstredend auch zur Genüge einbinden. Vergleichsprodukte wie z.B.: das "alte" Logitech Board oder die G5, sowie Razor und zboard stehen ebenfalls zur Verfügung!

Zur Zeit nutze ich auch mehrere Spiele die das Display der Tastatur unterstützen, wie zB.: WoW, C&C TB, SiN ect.

Zum Schluß sei vielleicht noch erwähnt das ich hauptsächlich mit Win Vista arbeite und bisher alles stabil und ohne Schwierigkeiten arbeitet!

Gruß Euer Steben!


----------



## XeloGTX (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PC-Games Redaktion,

ich bin durchaus sehr daran interessiert einer der wenigen Tester für die G9 bzw. die neue G15 zu werden. Ich persönlich bin ein echter "PC-Technikfreak". Alles rund ums Gamen und Office am PC interessiert mich sehr.

Ich bin derzeitiger Besitzer der älteren Logitech G15, Logitech MX518 und Razer Copperhead (hatte auch schon MX510 und den Vorgänger der Copperhead) und bin mit ihr auch durchaus zufrieden, kleinere Mängel gibt es da aber leider doch. 

Da ich den PC hauptsächlich zum Spielen und Schreiben von Dokumenten benutze, bin ich auch sehr daran interessiert, welche Maus und welche Tastatur beiden Aufgabenbereichen gerecht wird. Denn was nützt eine gute Tastatur für das Spielen wenn sie im Office bzw. Multimedia nicht das erfüllt, was man brauch.

Da ich diese beiden neuen Produkte (Neue G15 und G9) schon seit einiger zeit im Auge habe und auch gerne wissen möchte welche Vor- und Nachteile diese beiden Produkte liefern, wäre ich wie schon gesagt sehr daran interessiert ein Tester unter der PC-Games Redaktion zu werden und meine Erfahrungen an diese auch weiter geben.

Da ich sehr oft was mit dem PC zu schaffen habe, habe ich auch viel zeit, mich mit beiden genannten Produkten intensiv auseinander zu setzen. Ich sehe mich auch in der Lage einen umfangreichen Testbericht dazu abzugeben, der nicht nur mir helfen soll das Produkt besser kennen zu lernen, sondern auch Anderen, die sich später eventuell dazu entschließen eines der Produkte zu kaufen oder sogar beide.

Digitale Fotografien sind auch bei mir kein Problem, ich besitze eine gute, hochauflösende Digitalkamera und das dazu nötige Softwarepaket für deren Bearbeitung und Verarbeitung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
XeloGTX (Nico Herrmann).

Email: XeloXT@web.de


----------



## braini86 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde sehr gerne die neue G15 und die G9 ausführlich testen und bewerten.
Meine MX1000 ist schon über 2 Jahre alt und sollte auch bald in Rente, und wär, genauso wie meine "alte" G15 perfekt zur Gegenüberstellung für die neue G15 und die G9. Und somit hätte ich ein neues Logitech "Dreamteam". Die G15 und die G9 sind ja grade die Highend Eingabegeräte was Qualität und Leistung angeht, und mich würde vor allem interessieren ob Logitech aus den Fehlern der G5 (der ersten Version) gelernt hat.
Außerdem bin ich Student und kann mir solch neue Luxushardware nicht leisten^^, meine 8800GTX war schon teuer genug.
Ansonsten mache ich das meiste für die Uni am PC, schreibe viel im icq und viele emails. Für Crysis bleibt da wenig Zeit. Selbst UT3 und Bioshock hab ich nur die Demo angezoggt.  Pro Woche reicht es aber für ca 3 Stunden UT2004 und CSS, sodass die Tastatur und die Maus ausgiebig getestet werden können, vor allem da über Weihnachten und Neujahr Vorlesungsfrei ist.
Fotos werde ich mit einer Fuji FinePix F460 machen, und die sind bisher alle sehr gut gelungen, ansonsten kann ich diese auch noch mit Photoshop bearbeiten.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## JeyBee (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Redaktion.

Ich als Logitech fan möchte gerne die G9 testen, bis her habe ich eine G5 und bin sehr zu fieden. Ich persönlich finde es spannend, Produkte zu testen und ein Feedback zu liefern, ich hoffe ich darf eine testen!


MFG JeyBee


----------



## nindor (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

für den Lesertest qualifiziere ich mich, weil ich seit der *ersten Ausgabe die PCGH lese*, aus beruflichen Gründen (duales Studium zum Wirtschaftsinformatiker) in der Firma, an der Uni und zu Hause *diverse Tastaturerfahrung* gesammelt habe, ab Januar mein 6. Semester absolviere und dort neben normaler *studentischer Tätigkeit* auch eine *30-seitige Hausarbeit schreiben* muss und nebenbei gerne *PC-Spiele spiele* (aktuell UT3). 

Außerdem würde ich mich für einen *Langzeittest* qualifizieren, da von März bis Ende Mai noch die Anfertigung meiner *80-100-seitigen Bachelor-Thesis* ansteht.

Über diese Arbeiten hinaus, könnte ich die neue *G15 mit dem Vorgängermodell direkt vergleichen*, die Tastatur oder Maus auch in *Zusammenarbeit mit meinem MacBook* (Leopard, XP oder Vista) *testen* und durch einen entsprechenden Artikel, durch meine *redaktionelle Erfahrung* (Abizeitung, Flyer für eine Berufsakademie, Ausbildungsaufenthalt in unserer PR-Abteilung, ...), mitsamt *schöner Fotos einer FujiFilm Finepix S5500* hier im Forum präsentieren.

Den* "Nager"-Test* könnte ich mir ebenfalls sehr gut vorstellen, da ich auch hier *entsprechend viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten *hätte (Logitech MX900, MouseManDualOptical, MS WirelessOpticalMouse2 und Explorer, sowie einige Dell-Mäuse). Die *Zusammenarbeit mit einem MacBook* könnte ich hier natürlich ebenfalls testen, genauso wie Tests zu Spielen oder pixelgenauer Bildbearbeitung mit div. Programmen der bekannten Hersteller.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme Besuch vom Hardware-Weihnachtsmann 
Zum Abschluss noch zwei kleine Shooting Kostproben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperLaimer (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
Zur Zeit gehe ich noch zur Schule (auf ein Gymnasium) und bin der deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig. Trotz Schule finde ich doch hier und da Zeit zum zocken.
Ich denke ich wäre gut geignet für den Test einer Logitech G9 oder G15 (neue Version), da ich sowohl die "alte" G15, von der ich sehr überzeugt bin, als auch eine Logitech MX 510 besitze, welche für mich nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr zufriedenstellend ist, da nach ca. 1,5 Jahren pfleglicher Benutzung schon die Gleitpads begannen abzufallen und  der Reibungswiederstand extrem zugenommen hat. Ich hätte also sehr gute Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, was die Ergonomie, die Präzision,  den Reibungswiederstand, sowie die Benutzerfreundlichkeit der Software und ähnliches angeht, im Kontrast zu einem älteren Logitech Produkt. Mein Mauspad ist ein Speedpad von Terratec, ein typisches Gamermauspad, was sich sehr gut für einen solche Test eignet. Auch könnte ich gut die neue G15 mit der alten vergleichen, gerade was sensible, ausschlaggebende Punkte, wie das Display, den Tastenwiederstand, sowie die Beleuchtung und der Gleichen angehte. Alte Tastaturen, der unteren Preisklasse (auch von Logitech) habe ich noch im Schrank.
Da ich mich schon immer mit peripheren Geräten, wie Maus und Tastaur beschäftige, habe ich auch das Vokabular, welches man für den Test haben sollte.
Ein weiterer Grund ist mein Erfahrung mit Testberichten, da ich schon für das Western Digital MyBook und den Scythe Mine CPU-Kühler einen verfasste und durchweg positives Feedback bekam, was wohl durch gute Beschreibung und treffende Fazits bedingt war.
Das Kriterium einer Digitalkamera kann ich auch erfüllen. (Im Anhang sind schon mal 3 Fotos, die zeigen, wie ich im Moment in Hinsicht Maus, Tastatur und Mauspad ausgesattet bin)
Ich fände es toll wenn auch von mir mal ein Lesertest im Forum erscheint, noch dazu zu einem für Gamer wichtigen Handwerkszeug.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Teilnahmeerlaubnis freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SuperLaimer


----------



## Peace2k (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich, Jakob 23 jahre alt, stelle mich auch gerne zum Test der G9 Mouse zur verfügung.

Da ich schon die G15 Refresh, über PCGH Abo bekommen, besitze interessiert mich nur die Mouse. Natürlich kann ich auch mein Statement zur Tastatur abgeben, obwohl es eigentlich nix schelchtes bei der Tastatur, ausser die USB 1.1 Anschlüsse gibt. Damit erreicht man nur knapp 2-3mb/s mit einer USB Platte.

Im moment bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer einer Logitech G5 auf einem Razer eXactMat Mouspad. Diese Mouse finde ich schon extrem gelungen. Aber nach 3 jahren hat sie die Rente schon irgendwie verdient!  Ich habe schon insgesammt die Logitech MX 510, MX518, MX1000, G5, G7, Razer Diamondback & Cooperhead bei Freunden Testen können. Finde aber das Logitech immernoch die besten Mäuse & Tastaturen Herstellt.

Die G9 wäre bei meinen großen Händen bestimmt perfekt für mich, vorallem weil man die Schale wechseln kann.

Eine Digital Kamera besitze ich natürlich auch sie hat zwar nur 3,2MP aber das sollte doch für paar Test Fotos reichen.

Mein Test Sys wäre ein AMD X2 3800+ @ 2700mhz 1,45V, DFI Lanparty nForce 4 Ultra, 2* 1024MB DDR 540 mit Windos Vista Home Premium 64Bit.

Hoffe ich bekomme eine Chance meine Meinung und Erfahrungen, wenn ich denn als Tester gewählt werde, anderen User hier mitzuteilen.

Gruß

Jakob (Peace2k)


----------



## rayvip (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test der G15 oder G9 bewerben. Ich habe schon einige Tests erstellt unter anderem auch für meine eigene Internetseite, welche seit einigen Monaten online ist. Bei Interesse einfach mal reinschauen unter www.ray-pcs.de

Ausrüstung für richtige Fotos steht mir zur Verfügung mit Digitalkamera, Stativ, Lichtwürfel und Tageslicht-Beleuchtung.

Zur Zeit habe ich die alte G15 von Logitech und die MX518 ebenfalls von Logitech an meinen Game-PC angeschlossen. Bei beidem handelt es sich um sehr gute Hardware, die mich nie im Stich gelassen hätte. Ein Test der neuen Eingabegeräte von Logitech würde mich schon sehr reizen! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich einen Test für euch schreiben könnte.

MfG Ray


----------



## Chefkoch (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

auch ich stelle mich gerne zur Verfügung die Kombination zu testen.
Ich habe schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit der IT. Als Fachinformatiker sollte dem jedenfalls so sein.
Bin seit einiger Zeit bereits Leser der PCGH und von pcgh.de.

Im Bereich Eingabegeräte habe ich bisher schon einige Produkte verwenden können, überwiegend Standardgeräte. Im privaten Bereich setze ich derzeit eine extrem abgegriffene MS Wireless Laser Mouse 6000 sowie einem beschädigtem (abgebrochene Pfeiltaste...) Sharkoon Luminous Mediaboard ein.
Innerhalb der letzten 5 Jahre setzte ich diverse optische Mäuse ein. Diese waren zum Teil Low-Budget Produkte aber auch für Spieler konzipierte Eingabegeräte wie z.B. kurzzeitig eine MX518.

Was sie von mir erwarten können: 
- konstruktive, kritische aber sachliche Herangehensweise bei Hardwaretests
- Erfahrung bei Skripten und Makros, für mich das Argument der G15
- Spieltrieb, die Hardware wird bei mir stets gefordert
- Spaß am Umgang mit Hardware
- sowie die dem Test vorausgesetzten Kriterien

Würde mich sehr über die Hardware freuen. Meine Maus ist zwar technisch ok, aber sie ist abgegriffen und die Haptik nun ruiniert. Das Keyboard ist zwar mit der gebrochenen Pfeiltaste noch einsatzfähig, jedoch stört das beim spielen doch oft sehr.

Mfg
Chefkoch


----------



## Cozmo75 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben.

MfG

Andre


----------



## Headshotfucker (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi, Ich schreibe jetzt auch mal eine Bewerbung :

Ich habe drei Jahre lang in einem PC Laden ausgeholfen und dabei einiges über die Qualitätsunterschiede von Eingabegeräten gelernt. Ich selbest besitze eine Logitech MX 1000 und ein Logitech Media Keyboard Elite, welche eher für den Office-Bereich zu gebrauchen sind und nicht für Spiele wie Call of Duty 4 oder Crysis. Ich würde daher gerne meine Spiele mit reiner Gamer Hardware testen.

Digitale Fotos werde ich mit einer Canon Eos 400D knipsen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.

Niklas Abel


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich hiermit um den Lesertest der Logitech G15 Tastatur und der G9 Maus bewerben. Ich möchte dies gerne weil es mich interessiert was sich im Vergleich zur alten G15 getan hat (die hab ich nämlich und bin superzufrieden). Fotos kann ich natürlich auch machen (wer kann das heutzutage nicht!?). Mitglied von PCGHX bin ich auch (sonst könnte ich das hier ja nicht schreiben). Eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich auch. Ich werde auch regelmässig berichten was mir an der Tastatur und an der Maus gefällt oder auch nicht gefällt.

nfsgame


----------



## SECURITY (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich für beide Test bewerben und besitze momentan die "alte" G15 & eine MX518. Somit könnte ich diese sehr gut vergleichen - speziell bei der G15.

Ich spiele WOW sowie einige Ego-Shooter und würde die Eingabegeräte dort testen sowie auch in der Textverarbeitung.


----------



## xrayde (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ok, versuch ich's auch mal ---> Bewerbung:

Finde die G9 so häßlich, das ich sie einfach mal selber haben muss, reicht das ?

Ok, jetzt Ernst : ... sie ist wirklich potthäßlich .

Mal gucken ob mich eine Mouse überzeugt bekommt, welche von vornherein von mir so "abgestempelt" wurde, wenn sie das schafft, verdient sie es auch pos. bewertet zu werden: nur so bekommt man Kunden für sein Produkt begeistert/kaufwillig gestimmt !

Die G15 fand ich seit erscheinen nice, habe ja selbst schon über 1 Jahr den "Vorvater G15, the Original", daher finde ich vieles in der neuen G15 umgesetzt wieder was ich bei meiner alten gerne hätte, ich kann somit quasi einen Direktvergleich bringen .

Logitech-Devices, bzw. Eingabegeräte im allgemeinen, hatte ich schon einige, auch von Thrustmaster etc., somit ist da ein gewisser "Erfahrungsschatz" schon vorhanden.

Schreiben kann ich(glaub ich ) auch.


----------



## EGThunder (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Nabend zusammen,

ich würde mich auch gern für einen Test zur Verfügung stellen. Ich habe im Moment die alte G15 und MX518 im Einsatz.

Vor allem interessiert mich, ob Logitech den Treiber der neue G15 verbessert hat. Denn beim alten Treiber gibt es leider ein paar Dinge, die mich stören. Dazu kommt, dass ich das LCD-Feld sehr oft benutze und ich somit auch das neue auf Herz und Nieren prüfen könnte.

Anschlag und blinde Bedienung der Eingabegeräte sind mir ebenfalls sehr wichtig. Auch würde mich interessieren ob die Mediatasten endlich auch für anderen Programme benutzt werden können, außer für den Windows Media Player.

Ich verfasse viele Geschäftsbriefe auf meinem PC, aber auch zocken ist mit dabei. Unter anderem BF2142, UT, DOW oder C&C3.

Bei der Maus wäre mir ein geringes Gewicht und saubere Verarbeitung der Befehle bei hohen DPI Einstellungen wichtig, da ich die Maus gern nur ein paar Zentimeter bewegen möchte um an mein Ziel zu kommen. 

MfG EG


----------



## darth_emru (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich spiele leidenschaftliche PC Games und bin sehr interessiert an Hardware. Für mich spielt eine gute Tastatur und eine gute Maus eine wichtige Rolle, da es das Spielen viel angenehmer und spannender machen kann.
Den Logitech G9 oder den G-15 zu testen wäre sehr schön, da es mir eine Freude macht, Hardware zu testen und einen Test darüber zu schreiben. Eigentlich bin ich von Logitech Artikeln sehr überzeugt, doch ob auch diese Artikel das bestätigen können, würde mich sehr interessieren.

                                                                   Mfg Darth_Emru


----------



## m4Tze (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
> ...


-Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme bin ich,
-Ich hab schon einige Eingabegeräte benutzt und auch selbst Logitech User. Von daher kein Problem
-Ordentliche "Schreibe" hab ich, mit Deutsch im LK sollte man gutes Deutsch können 
-Digitale Fotos sind kein Problem dank Canon A620 und sogar die möglich keit Videos zu machen.
-Lange und ausführliche Texte bzw. Erfahrungsberichte sind kein großes Problem
-Den Test in anderen Foren zu veröffentlichen, überlasse ich der Redaktion.
-Wie soll ich das Gerät testen wenn ich es nicht mehr habe, von daher verweilt das Gerät während der Testphase bei mir
-Da die Geräte von guter Qualität sind werde ich auch entsprechendes behalten.

Mit diesem Post möchte ich mich für den Test bewerben, da ich mich auch für diese Eingabegeräte dieser Art interessiere, und ich mich generell mit Hardware und Peripherie beschäftige. 

mfg m4Tze


----------



## torsten7886 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redakteure !

Möchte mich auf diesem Wege als Tester zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich bin seit einigen Jahren treuer Leser eures Magazins und kenne mich recht gut mit Hardware wie auch Software aus, was man ja auch von einem PC-Fachberater erwarten sollte.

Seit ich mich mit dem PC angefreundet habe, stelle ich mir meine Hardware selbst zusammen und halte diese stehts auf den neusten Stand der Technick.

Meine erste Maus war von Logitech und bis Heute bin ich dieser Marke treu geblieben. Ca. alle 2 Jahre wird diese gegen eine Neue ausgetauscht.

Zur Zeit verwende ich folgende Eingabegeräte. 

- Logitech MX Revolution
- Logitech G15 (Altes Layout)

Ich denke das sollte reichen. 

PS. An der stelle möchte ich Euch noch für Euer super Magazin danken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Torsten W.


----------



## MarkusMehrwald (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo!

Ich würde mich gerne zu dem Lesertest anmelden. Da ich im Moment selbst ein G15(Blue Backlight) Keyboard und ein G5 Mouse Besitze und auch mit anderen Tastaturen und Mäusen vergleichen kann.

Würde mich Freuen wenn es klappt.


----------



## Nightspider (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-E,
da ich neben der Schule in meiner Freizeit sehr gern Computerspiele spiele und an Turnieren teilnehme ist für mich die Genauigkeit des Anschlages der Tasten der Tastatur, als auch der Maus sehr wichtig. Mindestens genauso viel Wert lege ich deshalb auch auf die Abtastung der Maus, damit ich in jeder Situation genau so reagieren kann, wie ich es will.
Daher würde ich mich als Interessent für den Lesertest bewerben, um zu vergleichen, wie sich die neue Generation von der alten unterscheidet und ob diese sich deutlich abheben kann.

Mit freundlich Grüßen,

Thomas B.


----------



## BossiBroska (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallöchen!

Ich bin bereits im Besitz der "neuen" G15 und könnte auch ohne Testmodel ein paar Angaben machen. Außerdem benutze ich die MX518 von Logitech, welche eigentlich auch recht gut ist, aber soweit ich weiß, sie von der G9 hinten gelassen wird! Gute Peripheriegeräte sind mir sehr wichtig, da ich leidenschaftlich gerne spiele  insbesondere CS

Meine Erfahrungen mit PC-Hardware ist auch recht gut ausgeprägt und ich baue auch relativ oft einige zusammen oder modifiziere meinen. 

Fotos würde ich mit meiner CANON IXUS Kamera machen, welche 6 Megapixel besitzt.

Ich würde gerne die G9 testen und zusätzlich zur G15 angaben machen wollen. Ich kann schon vornweg sagen, die G15 (refresh) hat mir bis jetzt (ich besitze sie seit 3 Wochen) noch keine Probleme gemacht. Einzig die Anordnung der G-Tasten ist unvorteilhaft, da man (wenn man nicht hinguckt, wie es beim spielen üblig ist) diese gerne mit der STRG oder Shift Taste verwechselt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Boska


----------



## aonmeister (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Habe die Maus schon vor drei Monaten auf einer Messe begutachten können und Tastatur.
Bei mir kommt sowieso nichts anderes ins haus.
Habe eine G15 und G5 Refresh.
Die Unterschiede der Tastatur sind nicht sehr groß als wie bei der G15 
Sie ist aber definitive kleiner.
Einen kleinen Bug kann ich schon jetzt sagen, der schon die g15 hatte USB Ports sind nur 1.1 die machen Probleme mit der Maus.
Aber ich müsste erst intensiv Mouse und Tastatur Testen im spiele Bereich ob die anschlagtasten gut funktionieren da hatte die g15 kleine Fehler manche Tasten gaben einfach ihren Dienst auf bei der ersten Serie.
Die Gamer Mousse die Logitech Produziert sind so oder so die besten.
 Daher ich Verkäufer bin und selber gerne zocke empfehle ich meinen Kunden nur Logitech Mouse.
Kurtzes Beispiel, Von G5 auf die SideWinder  Mouse mit der Kamm ich einfach nicht klar daher ich auf der Mouse alle tasten benötige zum Gamen (nachladen, waffe aufheben)leider hatte da die SideWinder zu wenig tasten und die 180grad Drehung ist nicht von nutzen bei Shotter spiele,
 Das macht die G Mouse Serie für mich so einzigartig .
Eine Mouse muss schon sehr gut sein um eine umstieg zu wagen, denn es ist meine Hand für meinen PC wenn ich da so manche Mousse anschaue ist das wie eine Prothese mit der ich zocken muss.
Es würde mich freuen die Tastatur und Mouse zu testen und bewerten.
Bin ein Hardware und Gamer Freak


----------



## Klinge (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

hi,

melde mich zum Lesertest an, mit meiner MX 700 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 völlig abgenutzt
und meiner einfachen Logitech Tastatur            


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


daher würde ich mich gerne zum Test bewerben damit sich mein gaming feeling mal wieder zum positiven neigt

Viele Grüße Klinge


----------



## Letni (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team.

Selbstverständlich würde auch ich mich gerne als Tester bewerben.

Mich würde besonders interessieren, ob das Display und die Extratasten der G15 in der Praxis wirklich etwas bringen oder die Tastatur nur unnötig in die Länge und Breite gezogen wird. Selbstverständlich muss sich die Tastatur auch beim Zocken, Surfen, Office-Arbeiten etc beweisen. Ich hätte sogar die Möglichkeit die G15 refresh mit der "alten" G15 eines Freundes zu vergleichen.

An der G9 finde ich besonders das Layout und die Form sehr interessant,da ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen kann, dass die Maus über einen längeren Zeitraum "bequem" für die Hand ist...

Selbstverständlkich bin ich als Tester auch in der Lage das Produkt mit anderen vergleichen. Ich nutze derzeit zum Beispiel eine Logitech MX518 und habe mich vom Neukauf einer G5/G9 bislang wegen des hohen Preise abhalten lassen, wobei dieser Test meine Meinung evtl. ändern kann. Bei der Tastatur kann ich mit einer "Saitek Slimline Multimedia Keyboard" vergleichen, die sich besonders dadurch auszeichnet, dass sie extrem flach ist...

Dass zu einem ausführlichen Testbericht mit allem drum und dran auch passende Bilder dazu gehören versteht sich von selbst.

Und zuletzte noch das wichtigste: Warum will gerade ich die neuen Produkte von Logitech testen?! Dies ist der Fall, da ich Logitech zwar sehr schätze, die Preise aber oftmals für etwas überzogen halte. Gerne würde ich mich davon überzeugen lassen, dass die Preise für die Produkte auch wirklich gerechtfertigt sind. Dementsprechend kritisch würde ich dem Produkt entgegentreten und alles bis in kleinste Detail untersuchen...



Mit freundlichen Grüßen und einen schönen 3. Advent morgen.
Letni


----------



## mpa72160 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich für den Test der Logitech G9 bewerben, da ich die Logitech durch das Abo bei PCGH erhalten habe und damit zufrieden bin.

Warum ich gerade Tester der G9 werden sollte, da ich Moment Besitzer einer Razer Copperhead Tempest Blue bin. Davor hatte ich schon diverse andere Mäuse, darunter die Logitech MX518, G7 Lan-Edition, MX Revolution, Razer Copperhead Chaos Green und noch ein paar andere Mäuse, die mir gerade nicht alle einfallen.

Alle Mäuse wurden im Office-Bereich und natürlich im Gaming-Bereich verwendet, wobei mich eine Maus mit großer Allroundfähigkeit und Alltagstauglichkeit überzeugen musste.

Ein  Hersteller oder der Preis der Maus interessieren mich weniger als die Verarbeitung, das Handling und natürlich das Aussehen.

Mal sehen, ob mich Logitech Mäuse auch so nachhaltig überzeugen können, wie es bereits Logitech Tastaturen geschafft haben. Mit kurzen Unterbrechungen verwende ich fast ausschließlich Logitech Tastaturen, da die Zuverlässigkeit und das Handling der Logitech Tastaturen ihren Mitwerbern einen Schritt sind/waren.


----------



## Venoxxis. (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich spiele nun schon seit mehreren Jahren Rennspiele mit Tastatur auf hohem Niveau und lege dabei wirklich großen Wert auf die Verarbeitung der Tasten.

Ich besitze im Moment eine schon ältere Tastatur von Cherry, die aber das von mir schon angesprchene Kriterium wirklich gut erfüllt.
Habe es auch schon mit der G11 verglichen, aber nennenswerte Unterschiede waren dabei nicht festzustellen.

Pro Sekunde kommen bei einer schnellen Kurve schon mal mindestens 5 "Klicks"
zu stande was die Tastatur wirklich fordert.
Für einen Test mit der G15 in diesem Kriterum, und natürlich auch in allen anderen von ihnen geforderten Kriterien wäre ich gerne bereit.


----------



## Schnezler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Zum Vergleichen besitze ich ein Revoltec Fightboard und eine Logitech MX610. Ich denke das vom Gymansium Klasse 10 das nötige Wissen zum Bericht schreiben hat. Fotos würde ich mit einer 6mpixel digicam machen.
mfg Schnezler


----------



## Eff3ctiv3 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin liebe Readaktion,

möchte mich hiermit auch für den Logitech G9/G15 Lesertest bewerben.
Ich besitze momentan (am Spiele PC) eine Logitech G5 und eine "alte" Logitech G15 und würde deswegen sehr gerne die Geräte Testen und vergleichen.

Bilder werden bei mir mit einer 8mp Digitalkamera erstellt (mit standfuß^^)
und anschließend bei bedarf mit Photoshop bearbeitet.

na dann schönes WE noch :p

David


----------



## Klafert (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag liebe PC Games Hardware Redaktion

Ich bin Björn König werde am 6.1. 19 Jahre alt und besuche momentan die 12. Klasse eines Gymnasiums.

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich als Lesertester für eine G9 und die G15 Rev2 Tastatur.
Ich habe noch die erste G15, über die ich auch ein Review geschrieben habe. ( http://www.spaceflakes.de/index.php?index=321 ).
Die Bildqualität hat sich seit dem Review dank einer neuen Digitalkamera stark verbessert.

Meine Aktuelle Maus ist die MX-518, bereits zum zweiten mal gekauft da ich vollkommen zufrieden mit ihr bin, die erste ist an normaler Nutzung gestorben (Treppensturz beim Transport)

Ich zähle mich zu den Gelegenheitsspielern, gute Games spiel ich dann immer mal wieder, die Tastatur wird momentan mehr im Officebereich genutzt da ich eine Facharbeit zu schreiben habe. 

Was mich zu ihrem Lesertester macht?
1. Ich besitze den Vorgänger, die G15 und habe mich sehr genau damit beschäftigt, kann die Neue also mit der Alten vergleichen.
2. Ich habe bereits ein Review geschrieben, deshalb auch Kenntnisse mit dem Testvorgang an sich.  
3. Ich bite eine gute Mischung aus Office und Spielen um einen Test durchzuführen.
4. Ich kann mit der Kamera, Bild- und Textverarbeitungsprogrammen gut umgehen.

Meine Deutschnoten bewegen sich im befriedigendem Bereich.

Ich hoffe euer Interresse geweckt zu haben und würde mich darüber freuen an dem Test teilnehmen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Björn König


----------



## doNmartinez (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,
ich lese euer Heft nun schon viele Jahr und bin immernoch begeistert über die tollen Artikel, weiter so.
So nun aber zum wichtigeren Teil, dem Test. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher CSS-Spieler und das nicht nur als Hobby. Die G9 konnte ich schon mal ausprobieren und bin begeistert von. Die neue G15 habe ich leider noch nicht getestet, besitze aber selbst eine G11, bei der ich gerne die Makrotasten verwende. Diese erleichtern mir oft den Alltag, wenn es schneller gehen soll.
Als Digitalkamera besitze ich eine etwas ältere Canon, die mit ihren 3 Megapixeln, aber ausreichend seien sollte.
Die G9/G15 würde bei mir direkt im E-Sport Alltag zum Einsatz kommen. So könnten sie auch zeigen, dass sie perfekte Eingabegeräte für Spieler sind oder eben nicht.

Grüsse doNmartinez.


----------



## DerDrops (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallöchen.
Ich möchte mich auch ganz gerne an diesen Test beteiligen. Ich bin ein kleiner normalo Standart User der sehr gerne zockt und auch des öfteren mit Textverarbeitung aus beruflichen Gründen (Dienstplangestaltung, Produktinfos etc) zu tun hat. Leider muss ich dazu immer auf meine 08/15 Tastatur herumtippeln, welche ganz schön klappert  und meine Freundin beim Fernsehen des öfteren stört. Ausserdem ist eine lausige 3 Tasten Funkmaus von A4 Tech (mit'ner Murmel drin) mit an Bord, die immerhin schon 6 Jahre auf den Buckel hat. (Dazugehöriges Mousepad ist ein ebenso altes Buch) Auf den dazugehörigen Bildern kann man das eigentlich ganz gut erkennen :

Dieser Test wäre eigentlich eine gute Gelegheit meine alten Retro Teile mal in die Rente zu schicken und gegen neue auszutauschen. Dann kann ich mal schauen was man mit den neuen so schöne Sachen anstellen kann bzw was die Teile so "drauf" haben .
Achso, Bilder kann ich auch knippsen, da bin ich eigentlich up to date. Eine Samsung mit 5 MPixel sollte da doch eigentlich ausreichen. 

So, dann wünsche allen einen schönes Wochenende sowie 3. Advent und warte sehnlichst auf eine Antwort


----------



## Mystik (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo!

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich studiere zurzeit Informationstechnik und habe schon seit AMIGA-zeiten Erfahrung mit diversen Eingabegeräten. Derzeit besitze ich eine Logitech G7 und ein Standard USB-Tastatur.
Ein Freund von mir besitzt die Alte G15, sodass ich auch hier einen vergleich ziehen könnte.
Ich denke, dass ich aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Eingabegeräten, einen guten vergleich ziehen kann um das jeweilige Gerät objektiv zu beurteilen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mystik


----------



## Ostahase (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi ich würde auch gerne die Maus und vor allem die Tastatur testen!

Bin 17, komme aus BW und gehe in die 11. Klasse Gymnasium.
Also an der Tastatur interessiert mich hauptsächlich das LCD Display und ich würde gerne testen was das alles kann. Und bei der Maus würde ich gern herausfinden ob das abgrundtief beschissene Design auch was bring, also besser in der Hand liegt, oder nicht.
Zum Vergleich habe ich eine Logitech MX510 (meiner Meinung nach geilste Maus ever ^^) und eine 0815 Tastatur. Testen könnte ich viele versch. Games (Crysis, CoD4, TF2, HLepi2, CS, BF2, WiC und noch ein paar)
Wenn´s interessiert, hier mein Sys
Ich denke ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen.
Mfg Basti


----------



## Nils1982 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Xler,

Auch ich würde Euch natürlich gerne beim Testen helfen.

Ich lege eigentlich schon immer Wert auf gute Eingabegeräte. Bis jetzt hatte ich von der guten alten C64-Tastatur bis zu meinem Comfort Curve 2000, oder von einem alten Trackball über meine geliebte Wingman-Gaming-Mouse bis zu der MX510 die ich jetzt besitze schon viele Geräte in Benutzung. 
Auch auf ein Maus-Mod bei dem ich zusammen mit einem Freund, einer WGM  die Technik einer Optischen Maus (Intellimouse Explorer) eingepflanzt habe, kann ich zurückblicken.
Ihr seht... Euch bleibt gar keine andere Wahl *g*

Es würde mich also freuen wenn Ihr mir die Gelegenheit gebt, Euch meine Erfahrungen aus Hard- und Softwarenutzung in diesem Test zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Merty (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.

Zur Zeit nutze ich die "alte" G15 sowie eine Microsoft HABU. Ein Klasse Kombination zu Zocken und arbeiten 

Wäre doch interessant festzustellen, welche Combo die bessere ist, oder ?!


----------



## butter_milch (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben.

Zum Vergleich kann ich folgende Modelle heranziehen:

Logitech Media Keyboard
Logitech Deluxe 250
Logitech G11
Logitech G15 (diese kann ich von einem Freund leihen und ausgiebig testen. Kennen tue ich sie schon)

Logitech G5 Laser Mouse
Logitech G5 Laser Mouse Refresh
Logitech MX510
Logitech RX250
Logitech MX Revolution (vom gleichen Freund)

Wie ihr seht, bin ich ein Logitech-Fan 

Dazu kommen noch zwei aussortierte, mindestens zwei Jahre alte Tastaturen einer No-Name Marke und Medion (wireless).

Gleiten werden die Mäuse auf:

einem Revoltec Lightpad
einem billigen Stoffpad
einem Holztisch
einem Handtuch
usw...

... man kann nie erfinderisch genug sein, wenn es um Mausunterlagen geht.

Auf Wunsch der Leser hin, könnte ich mir im örtlichem Media Markt, ein Bild von verschiedensten Mäusen, Tastaturen und Mousepads machen, dort vorübergehend eine kaufen, testen und wieder zurückgeben.

Mein Schreibstil? Wenn ihr bis hierhin gelesen habt, dann werdet ihr ihn ertragen können. Ich selbst kann wenig dazu sagen, außer das verständlicher Neologismus oft seinen Weg in meine Texte findet 

mfg butter_milch

[EDIT] Fotografisch aufgezeichnet wird die Prozedur mit einer Sony Cyber-shot DSC-F707, was für große, und qualitativ hochwertige Bilder steht.


----------



## zx-10r (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für Ihren Lesertest bewerben. Ich habe schon seit langer Zeit eine Logitech MX518 und möchte in Kürze einen neues Desktop-System aufbauen, derzeit nutze ich lediglich einen Laptop (ASUS M6Ne).
Ich bin studentischer Mitarbeiter an einem sehr angesehenen Rechnungswesen-Lehrstuhl und publizierte bereits schon mehrere Seminararbeiten. Zudem verfüge ich über eine sehr gute Digitalkamera.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie sich bei Ihrem Lesertest für mich entscheiden würden, da ich sowohl eine neue Maus, als auf eine neue Tastatur gebrauchen könnte. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
zx-10r


----------



## max00 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion.
Ich besuche derzeit die 4. Klasse Mechatronik an einer HTL (höhere technische Lehranstalt). Neben (und auch in) der Schule spiele ich zur Ablenkung sehr gerne. Zu meinen bevorzugten Spielen gehören sowohl Shooter(z.B. Crysis, HL-Serie), Rollenspiele (The Witcher, Gothic-Serie) und auch Strategiespiele (AoE).
Für den Test der Maus könnte ich meine MX510, eine MX518, eine MX610, eine G5, eine Razor Diamondback und diverse Einsteigermausmodelle zum Vergleich verwenden.
Die Tastatur zu testen wäre auch interessant, da ich noch nie eine High-End-Tastatur verwenden durfte. Zurzeit besitze ich ein Microsoft Wired Keyboard (lt. Unterseite), aber auch diverse Funktastaturen sowie ein Notebook von Asus.

Der deutschen Sprache bin ebenfalls mächtig und Digitalfotos sind auch kein Problem.

Ich möchte testen, weil ich:
1.) in meiner Freizeit sowieso gerne spiele und am Pc arbeite.
2.) in der Schule eine gute Maus zum 3D-Konstruieren benötige.
3.) als Schüler nicht das Geld habe um mir teure Eingabegeräte zu kaufen.
4.) bei euren Gewinnspielen noch nie etwas gewonne habe.

Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort von euch und verbleibe bis dahin mit freundlichen Grüßen.
max00


----------



## mjx (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

hi leute 

joa, ich würd mich auch gerne für den Test bewerben. Bin 20 Jahre alt, hab nen relativ gutes System und Erfahrung im Schreiben von Testberichten. Direkt vergleichen könnte ich die neue G15 mit der G15 Gamer Tastatur. die G9 könnte ich mit ner G5, Intelli 1.1., Razer Copperhead, Razer Diamondback vergleichen. Auch das Machen digitaler Fotos stellt keinerlei Problem da. Zur weiteren Information, ich besitze derzeit alle aktuelle Spiele (Crysis, CoD4, WiC, UT3, BF2, Orange Box, CSS etc, NFS MW, NFS Pro Street etc.) Desweiteren spiele ich professionell im Online-Gaming Bereich Counterstrike Source, so dass ich die Hardware aufs Möglichste prüfen & in Alltagssituationen testen kann.

MfG
Rainer 'mjx' Stuhlemmer


----------



## nemetona (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Männer, 

da ich alle Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle, möchte ich mich hiermit als Tester bewerben.
Ich bin mir sicher, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen, sollte eure Entscheidung auf mich fallen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
nemetona


----------



## Blu3storm (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne die Vorgestellten Eingabegeräte im Auftrag ihrer Majest... äh im Auftrag der PC Games Hardware auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Zunächst einige Angaben zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 16 Jahre jung, besuche  derzeitig die elfte Klasse eines Gymnasiums und Spiele Videospiele seit meinem vierten Lebensjahr. Meinen ersten eigenen Computer bekam ich mit elf Jahren. Mein Derzeitiger Spiele PC enthält einen Core 2 Duo E6420, eine Geforce 8800 GTS (320 MB) und 2GB Ram. Geringe Schreiberfahrung konnte ich bisher beim erstellen von zwei Reviews für die Seite classic-zone.de sammeln (Test 1 und Test 2). Dabei handelt es sich allerdings nicht um Hardware-, sondern um Videospielreviews und die Texte sind mittlerweile ca. 3 Jahre alt.


Kommen wir zu den Kriterien:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Das bin ich ja nun 

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten haben
Mein Wissen reicht vom NES Gamepad bis zur "alten" G15. Dazu besitze ich derzeitig noch eine MX518 Maus von Logitech.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Auch dieses Kriterium kann ich erfüllen

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Eine Digitalkamera wird mir während der Testdauer von meinem Nachbarn gesponsert.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Eingabegerät auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Selbstverständlich werde ich einen ausführlichen Testbericht zur neuen G15 bzw. zur G9 erstellen ;]

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
*zur Kenntniss genommen*

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Eingabegerät nicht weiterverkaufen
Ohne ein Testgerät lässt sich schlecht ein passender Bericht erstellen. Ich werde die Testgeräte keinesfalls weiterverkaufen

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
*zur Kenntniss genommen*

- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Eingabegerät beim Tester
Oh, danke 


Abschließend möchte ich noch auf mein X-Fire Profil verweisen um  meine Erfahrung im Bereich der Computerspiele zu veranschaulichen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen:
Blu3storm


----------



## L0cke (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi PCGH-Team, hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der neuen  Logitech G15 und G9!!!

In meinen Leben hatte ich schon einige  Tastaturen z.B. G15 (alt)und besonders Mäuse z.B. Habu in meinen Händen gehalten und auch genutzt von einfachen Zubehörmäusen und Tastaturen  von Typhoon über Revoltec, Microsoft und Logitech war schon vieles vertreten.

Ich würde den Test gerne, machen da ich viel schreibe aber auch zocke und so viele Erfahrungen sammeln kann, die ich gerne weitergebe um andere Leute zu Informieren und einen wichtigen Beitrag zum Forum zu leisten.


----------



## PMvP (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lestertest der G15-Tastatur bewerben.

Ich könnte die Tastatur in all Ihren Funktionen auf Herz und Nieren testen, da ich meinen Computer für alles Erdenkliche nutze. Dies fängt beim Arbeiten an, geht über das Spielen und Bearbeiten von Fotos, bis hin zur Eingabe von Noten für Musikstücke. Nebenbei funktioniere ich etwa 1-2 mal pro Woche als Schreibhilfe (Sekretär) und darf mich somit in meinen Tippkünsten beweisen.

Bisher habe ich einen Leser-Praxisartikel für die PCG geschrieben, der sich mit der Verschlüsselung von Festplatten mittels TrueCrypt befasst. Zu beachten ist, dass ein Artikel zu einem Programm nicht unbedingt einfacher ist, als der zu einem Gerät.
Meine Rechtschreibung lässt dabei keine Wünsche offen. Zwar sind bei oben genanntem Artikel einige wenige Fehler zu finden, doch habe ich inzwischen sehr viel Praxiserfahrung als Korrekturleser sammeln können, da ich des öfteren Bewerbungen und Briefe von Kollegen und Freunden prüfen durfte - Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod stellt nicht ohne Grund mein Lieblingsbuch dar.

Meine bisherige Erfahrung mit Tastaturen zeichnet sich durch eine Vielzahl selbiger aus. In derzeitiger Verwendung befindet sich eine Standardmodell von Fujitsu-Siemens, nebst einer Cherry-Tastatur.

Meine zu bearbeitenden Fotos entstammen einer HP R717. Dabei werde ich unterstütz von HP Imagezone und Paint Shop Pro X.

Ich wäre erfreut über eine positive Rückmeldung und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen.


PMvP


----------



## Annihilata (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-X-Redaktion.

Meine bescheidene Bewerbung als Lesertester von Logitech G15/G9

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein

Hiermit bestätigt! 

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten haben

Eingabegeräte kenne ich seit meiner Schneider-PC- / und Atari-Konsole-Zeit (yo, ist nun über 20 Jahre her...) und durfte unterschiedliche Tastaturen und Mäuse verschiedener Hersteller (Microsoft, Logitech, MAC-Eingabegeräte, Cherry, Dexxa, Razer, usf.) benutzen und mich teils über diese ärgern, teils erfreuen - sei es die Haptik, die Ergonomie, die Verarbeitung, die Treiber, die Haltbarkeit oder das Design.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

Dank meines Studiums im Fachbereich Geisteswissenschaften, insbesondere der Germanistik, sollte ich dazu in der Lage sein.  Ich habe schon Buchrezensionen verfaßt und kleinere Essays geschrieben. (Also leicht nachvollziehbar und nicht langweilig.)

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen

Kein Problem, digitale Spiegelreflex ist vorhanden.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Eingabegerät auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, das wird mir nämlich sehr viel Spaß machen.
Zudem habe ich letzten Monat lange nach einer neuen Tastatur und nach einer neuen Maus gesucht, und mich *gegen* Logitech G15/G9 entschieden  - gekauft habe ich stattdessen Microsoft Reclusa und Razer DeathAdder. Das wäre eine willkommene Gelegenheit, mich eingehend mit der Logitech-Tastatur/Maus zu beschäftigen a la: >Habe ich mich bei meiner Wahl richtig entschieden oder nicht?<. Die Tastatur G15 würde mich am meisten reizen, denn mit der Reclusa bin ich auch nicht recht zufrieden.

Meine Einsatzgebiete für die Eingabegeräte (ich liebe Sonderfunktionstasten und dpi-Umschalter): Texterstellung, Bildbearbeitung, Multimediasteuerung und natürlich auch viel spielen, momentan C&C3 und UT3.

Beste Grüße


----------



## robsn27 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich für den Test, weil ich nach meinem kleinen Aufrüstwahn bemerkt habe, dass meine Treffsicherheit vorher nicht nur durch das Geruckel verschlechtert wurde, sondern auch durch die unpräzisen Eingabegeräte, in diesem speziellen Fall spreche ich natürlich von der Maus. Nachdem mein Kumpel mir seine MX518 für 2 Tage geliehen hatte, verbesserte sich z.B. meine Zeit im Cod4-Trainingsparcour um 3 Sekunden auf 15,6s! Nur um mal zu zeigen, welchen Einfluß die Eingabegeräte haben können. Das Erstellen von verständlichen, sachlich korrekten Berichten hab ich in den ersten 5 Semestern des Maschinenbau-Studiums mehr als ausgiebig trainiert und sehe da keine Schwierigkeiten. Testen würde ich ausschließlich Ego-Shooter, um das mal vorweg zu nehmen. Ich selbst bastel seit 1993 an Computern rum, nachdem ich mich ein paar Jahre vorher von meiner langjährigen c64-Beziehung getrennt habe. Eine Digitalkamera kann ich auch gut bedienen und meine Schreibe ist äußerst ordentlich. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Robert


----------



## Twixi666 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo!

Möchte mich auf diesem Wege auch mal wieder für einen Test bewerben.
Im Moment benutze ich noch die "alte" G15 und hatte eine G7 bis diese leider von mir ging. 
Dafür habe ich eine G5 Refresh und eine MX518 an meinem Laptop.

Grüße Twixi


----------



## crmnt (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Zu meiner Bewerbung von Seite 4 ist noch hinzuzufügen:

Ich war in der Nacht von Gestern zu Heute auf einer LAN-Party, rausgekommen sind 54.754 Tastenschläge und 32.329 Mausklicks, also relativ viele Mausklicks im Verhältnis zu den Tastenschlägen. Ich hoffe, dass das meine Chance, die G9 testen zu dürfen, steigert 

Btw: Overall typed 12,849,947 keys, clicked 7,098,590 times
http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/12859/

Schönen 3. Advent wünsch ich euch allen!


----------



## Hans im Glück (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...


 
Hallo Redaktion,

ich bin zwar erst ein junges Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme, aber ein begeisterter Stammleser der Zeitschrift PC Games Hardware seit der 1. Ausgabe. 

Derzeit verwende ich ein Logitech Cordless Keyboard iTouch und eine Logitech Cordless Wheel Mouse. Die Eingabegeräte sind bereits in die Jahre gekommen und sollten langsam durch neue Hardware ersetzt werden. Daher ist die Ausschreibung für den Lesertest der PCGHX genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt erschienen. Wie in meinem Sysprofil zu erkennen ist, kommen mir nur Logitech Geräte ins Haus. Ich habe mit einer Maus und Tastatur der Firma GetAway angefangen und bin dann zu Logitech gewechselt, was ich bisher nicht bereute. Aus diesem Grund habe ich bereits viel Erfahrung mit Logitech Eingabegeräten sammeln können und würde diese auch in den Erfahrungsbericht einfließen lassen. 

In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es ebenfalls Verfechter von Logitech Produkten, so dass ich eine Logitech G11 Tastatur und eine Logitech G7 Maus zum Vergleich heranziehen kann.

Als ambitionierter Spieler bin ich auf ausgefeilte Technik angewiesen. Meine derzeitige Kombination lässt langsam sehr zu wünschen übrig. Leider hatte ich noch nicht die Gelegenheit, die neue Gaming- Serie von Logitech zu testen. Darüber hinaus habe ich im Internet einige Artikel gelesen, wo diese Produkte besonders für Spieler hervorgehoben werden. Aufgrund dieser Hervorhebungen bin ich neugierig geworden.

Ich habe bereits mehrere Erfahrungsberichte über Eingabegeräte bei ciao.de geschrieben, daher sollte ein ausführlicher Test kein Problem darstellen. Die Dokumentation kann mit einer digitalen Kamera vervollständigt werden, dazu stehen mir eine Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera Canon EOS 350D und eine Canon Powershot G5 zur Verfügung. Die Kameras kann ich auch bedienen, da ich in meiner Freizeit gerne fotografiere und anschließend am PC bearbeite.

Während der Testphase werden die Produkte nicht veräußert, später erst recht nicht! 
Wie an meiner Bewerbung zu erkennen ist, besitze ich einen angemessenen Schreibstil.



Hans im Glück


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo!
Ich würde die Eingabegeräte gerne testen, da ich 4 Vergleichs-PCs habe.

Der Älteste hat ein Thermaltake Xaser Tastatur- und Mausset auf Athlon X2 5200 mit restlichem SLI-System auf XP 64 Bit, nur für Far Cry 64 Bit,
der zweite ist ein Pentium 2140 @2720 MHz auf MSI P35 Neo 2 FR mit 2 HD 2600 XT im Crossfire mit Logitech Netplay-Keyboard und Razer Krait für Strategiespiele unter Vista 64 Bit,
der dritte ist ein Core 2 Quad 6600 mit ASUS 8800GT und Microsoft Reclusa und Microsoft Habu und einem Cyber Snipa Pad für Shooter unter Vista 64 Bit 
und der vierte ist ein Office-Rechner mit Pentium 2140 und Logitech Cordless Desktop S510 unter Vista 32 Bit.

Für gute Bilder nutze ich eine Nikon D 40.

Da ich studiere, muss ich sehr viel schreiben und spiele nebenher sehr gerne.
Ich kann somit die Tastatur und Maus in allen Lebenslagen voll belasten und an ihre Grenzen bringen


----------



## crmnt (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ich kann somit die Tastatur und Maus in allen Lebenslagen voll belasten und an ihre Grenzen bringen



Nur um das nochmal klarzustellen: Es geht hier lediglich um eine Tastatur oder eine Maus, *nicht* um Tastatur und Maus.

Grüße


----------



## Globus007 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

.....


----------



## henni (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der G15 bewerben, weil ich gerne die neue G15 mit günstigeren Tastaturen vergleichen würde. Ich surfe viel im Internet, benutze aber auch öfters Office-Anwendungen und spiele auch ab und zu, also könnte ich die Tastatur in vielen verschiedenen Bereichen testen.

Ich benutze schon seit längerem ausschließlich Eingabegeräte von Logitech, im Moment sind bei mir die MX518 als Maus und das Logitech Media Keyboard Elite als Tastatur im Einsatz.

Ich erfülle alle Kriterien zu 100% und habe auch keine Probleme damit, einen anständigen Testbericht zu verfassen. Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn Sie mich als Tester aussuchen und ich die G15 ausführlich testen könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
henni1


----------



## Darkdriver (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich mit diesem Beitrag für den Lesertest der angeführten Eingabegeräte von Logitech.
Ich selber besitze zwei Eingabegeräte von Logitech, das schon etwas ältere Media Keyboard Elite und die Spielermaus 518 MX. Erfahrung mit (schlechten) Eingabegeräten habe ich auch bereits sammeln können.

Mich würde es selber interessieren, ob der Unterschied zwischen einer Spielertastatur und einer "normalen" Tastatur tatsächlich so gravierend ist. Darüber hinaus macht die G9 für mich einen sehr soliden Eindruck. Die Frage stellt sich nun für mich, ob abgesehen von der neuen Optik, die Leistung auch überzeugen kann.

An meinen Schreibkenntnissen sollte es nicht scheitern. Immerhin habe ich schon mehrere Seminararbeiten und Bakkalaureatsarbeiten verfasst und weiß mittlerweile wie man wissenschaftlich, also möglichst objektiv, arbeitet. Darüber hinaus lässt sich bei meiner vielen Arbeiten-Schreiberei die Alltagsarbeit (Büroarbeiten) der Tastatur feststellen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich für einen Test ausgewählt werden würde.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin,

ich meld mich hier auch mal für den Lesertest.^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Also dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben.
Ich würde mich freuen eines der Eingabegeräte testen zu dürfen.
Die Teilnahmebedingungen stellen kein Problem dar.
Ich bin Mitglied im Forum, habe Möglichkeit digitale Fotos anzufertigen. Zudem verfüge ich, durch viele Stunden spielen am Computer, über ziemlich viel Erfahrung in den Umgang mit Eingabegeräten.
Eine reaktionsschnelle und präzise Maus ist mir als Shooterfan natürlich sehr wichtig.
Zudem lege ich viel Wert auf gute Verarbeitung und Materialanmutung bei Maus und Tastatur. Selbst habe ich ein Ultra Flat Metal Keyboard von Speed Link. Diese ist aus Metal und besitzt Notebooktasten.
Hier ist vorallendingen der Materialunterschied Kunststoff, Metall sehr interessant.
Mein Mitbewohner hat außerdem die "alte" G15 Tastatur, da könnte ich einige Vergleiche mit der neuen G15 anstellen. Meine derzeitige Maus ist eine X-710 Gaming von A4Tech, die für den Preis eine super Leistung abliefert. 
Meine "Schreibe" ist einigermaßen in Ordnung. Weiterhin hätte ich kein Problem einen Testbericht zu verfassen. Die Auflagen, während der Testzeit den Testbericht nicht in anderen Foren zu veröffentlichen und die Geräte nicht zu verkaufen werde ich gerne akzeptieren und auch befolgen.

MFG


----------



## Faule Socke (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest der G9/G15. Ich spiele seit einigen Jahren sehr gerne PC-Spiele(So ziemlich alles ausser Sport-Spiele), bevorzuge Shooter(Projekt IGI, Battlefiled, Far Cry) könnte auch mit Spielen wie Freelancer oder Age of Empires testen.

Ich besitze unter anderem Eingabegeräte von A4Tech, Artist, Cherry und Microsoft. Aktuell benutze ich eine Funkmaus und eine Funktastatur von A4Tech, spiele jedoch schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir die G9 und die G15 anzuschaffen. Mein PC ist schon etwas älter, die oben genannten Spiele laufen allerdings flüssig(und noch einige andere).

Meine Rechtschreibung ist gut, ich schreibe auch sehr gerne Texte am PC, ein umfangreicher und ausführlicher Testbericht sollte also kein Problem sein. Digitale Bilder sollten auch kein Problem sein.

mfg,

Faule Socke


----------



## ErriZona (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

N'abend liebe Community!

Auch ich möchte mich für den anstehenden Test bewerben, da ich seit Jahren erfahrener Gamer mit Logitech Eingabegeräten bin. Zudem schrieb ich schon Kolumnen und Artikel für ein lokales Magazin. Demnach sind auch fotografische Kenntnisse bei mir vorhanden.

Letzten Endes, drücke ich aber jedem Mitglied hier im Forum die Daumen 

Greetz, ErriZona


----------



## MrKnaller (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrter Herr Oliver Pusse,

Ich würde gerne an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen.
Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:
    Ich kann auf eine annähernd lebenslange Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten zurückgreifen.
    Als Student sollte ich über die nötige Schreibe verfügen.
    Ich bin in der Lage digitale Fotos, dank einer Kamera mit bis zu sieben Megapixeln, zu machen. Oder mit einem Nokia N93 bis 3,2. (Letztere befähigt mich außerdem auch Filme von den beiden Eingabegeräten zu erstellen)
    Ich schreibe gerne ausführlich und detailliert Texte.
    Ich werde gerne meine Ergebnisse auch anderen Foren, wie z.B. das von PC Games Hardware, mitteilen.
    Ich würde niemals eines dieser beiden wundervollen Geräte verkaufen.
    Dass das Eingabegerät beim Tester verbleibt ist sicherlich das schönste an der ganzen Sache.

Warum ausgerechnet ich eines dieser beiden Logitech-Eingabegeräte testen möchte bzw. sollte:
    Da ich sowieso mit dem Kauf dieser beiden Geräte liebäugele (besonders mit dem Kauf der G9), da ich sie für meinen neuen PC brauche, dachte ich mir, dass diese Gelegenheit sprichwörtlich: wie die Faust aufs Auge passt.
    Ich liebe Logitech-Eingabegeräte.
    Ich besitze die Vorgänger dieser beiden Geräte, einmal die alte G15 und die G7. Und habe somit schon Erfahrung im Umgang mit Logitechs G-Serie, z.B. auch mit dem G25.
    Ich besitze Spiele wie Civilization4, die auch das Display der G15 voll unterstützen
    Freunde und Bekannte von mir besitzen neben der G5 oder der MX518 auch andere Gamer-Mäuse, die ich ebenfalls schon benutzen durfte; somit bin ich dazu im Stande, auf einen reichhaltigen Erfahrungsschatz zurückgreifen. Und bin in der Lage, die Meinung anderer Maus-Veteranen in den Bericht mit einfließen zu lassen, sofern von PCGH erwünscht.
    Ebenfalls besitze ich noch zahlreiche normale Eingabegeräte z.B. für den Office-Einsatz und kenne daher den Unterschied, den Gamer-Produkte ausmachen.
    Als PCGH-Abonnent lese ich jeden (Leser-)Test genau, besonders über Eingabegeräte, und weiß daher, wie in etwa ein solcher Test auszusehen hat.
    Da ich nicht nur auf ein Spieler-Metier festgelegt bin, wie z.B. Shooter, weiß ich auch, wo welche Qualitäten von Maus und Tastatur wichtig sind bzw. wo sie fehlen könnten.
    Dank meiner guten Augen entgeht mir kein Detail.
    Ich finde Hardware mittlerweile sogar interessanter als die Spiele selbst.
    Ich fände es schön, auch so etwas einmal in meinem Leben gemacht zu haben.
    Schließlich möchte ich noch sagen, das es mir eine Ehre wäre, für das renommierteste Hardwaremagazin in Deutschland und wahrscheinlich auch weltweit, einen Bericht schreiben zu dürfen.

Wählt mich!

gruß,
MrKnaller


----------



## dam_j (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag, 

Schreibe öfter solche "EINZELTESTS" bei mir auf der Arbeit.

Dabei handelt es sich zwar um die Branche Unterhaltungselektronik und nicht PC-Hardware aber ich denke das kriege ich trotzdem ganz gut hin.

Momantan benutze ich die ( alte ) Logitech G15 wobei ich sowieso sehr bald mal vergleichen wollte weil mir die ( neue ) jedenfalls vom design her doch besser gefällt.

Außerdem benutze ich momentan die Logitech G7  ( Special Limted - Edition ) mit der ich als hardcore EGO-Shooter Gamer auch super klarkommen und ich wirklich überzeugt werden müsste wieder auf eine Kabel-Maus umzusteigen.

Allerdings lasse ich mich auch gerne eines besserem belehren !! 

Fotos bis 8 MP sind kein Problem und genügend Zeit hab ich nach der Arbeit auch, also würde mich freuen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

dam_j


----------



## Cookie1990 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Heyho an alle   Also warum sollte ich eine G9 und die neue G15 testen dürfen? Ganz einfach!    

1) Ich seit nun 8 Jahren Zocker bin, und das mit Leib und Seele. Ich weis worauf man beim Kauf einer Tastatur achten muss und wie man seine Maus belastet!  Desweiteren besitze ich selbst eine G11 die ich im direkten Vergleich gegen die neue G15 antreten lassen werde.    

2) Mich  die G9 Maus von der Razer Death Adder weglocken könnte dich ich im Moment mein eigen nenne    

3) Weil ich fair über diese Produkte berichten kann und mich nicht scheue auch mal ein kritisches Wort fallen zu lassen!    
Alles in allem wäre ich also der Perfekte Tester für diese neue Combi!


----------



## toulouse (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Leser test.

Momentan spiel ich regelmäßig mit der Merc Z-Gamertastatur von Z-Board, da dies für mich die beste Mischung aus Office und Gamertastatur ist, aber ich würde mich gerne eines besseren belehren lassen. Als Maus verwende ich immer noch das non plus Ultra MX518.

Da ich Clanspieler und regelmäßig auf den COD 4Schlachtfeldern unterwegs bin, könnte ich das SET auf HERZ und NIEREN prüfen. Aber Januar würde sogar die Ligatauglichkeit unter Beweis gestellt werden.

Daher würde ich die Kombo gerne testen.

Vorab schon mal:

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN UND EIN GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR

Achso:

Photos erstellen und bearbeiten, Lesertest schreiben und und und,  <- Stellt alles kein Problem dar

MFG

toulouse
(Patrick)


----------



## Phoenix1990 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne bewerben. Ich habe bereits Erfahrungen mit Logitech Produkten und bin im besitz der Logitech G5. Ausserdem nutze ich den Pc nicht nur zum Spielen, sondern auch zum arbeiten und würde einen Office Test mit den Eingabegeräten dürchführen. Eine ausführliche Dokumentation ist selbstverständlich.

mfg


----------



## buzty (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team 

Auch ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben. Allerdings nur für die G15, da ich mit der G9 nichts anfangen könnte, da ich Linkshänder bin .

Die Teilnahmebedingeungen erfülle ich alle und ausserdem bin ich ein recht aktiver "Zocker"  (spiele relativ viel Company of Heroes, the Witcher und habe im Clan CS:Source gespielt, steige dort nun auf UT3 um, hier also auch alle Arten von Spielen abgedeckt). Daher bin ich genau in der Zielgruppe der Tatatur.

Erfahrung mit Eingabegräten besitze ich durchaus auch, ich wechsele meine Maus (hatte hier beispielsweise schon in 3 Jahren 2x Razer, ca. 3 mal Logitech, 1x Microsoft, dazu noch 2-3 "Billigmäuse" auf ca. 5 verschiedenen Mauspads mit verschiedensten Tuningmaßnahmen (Silikonspray, Glidetapes,...))/Tastatur (auch hier sicherlich schon 5 verschiedene) irgendwie sehr oft, scheint ein Hobby zu sein...

Im Moment habe ich eine Razer Pro|Solutions 1.6 mit Everglide Mouseglidez auf einem Steelpad QcK+ und eine Cherry Evo Stream Corded, zu vergleichszwecken könnte ich mir aber sicher auch eine "alte" G15 von einem Freud leihen, zudem liegt hier noch ein Logitech Media Keyboard rum, ich hätte also genügend vergleichsmöglichkeiten .

Eine "gute Schreibe" habe ich wohl auch (inklusive Bilder), für meinen Praktikumsbericht habe ich letztes Jahr einen Preis bekommen  .

Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten
buzty


----------



## malte.mm (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich finde ich wäre der richtige für diesen Job, denn da ich einen neuen Computer zusammenstelle und diesen zu weihnachten auch "in Betrieb nehme" würde ich gerne, in kombination mit diesem PC (Q6600,HD3850,2Gb RAM) am besten die G15 testen, da ich mit meiner Standarttastatur schon langsam an die grenzen komme. Ich würde die tastatur mit spielen wie z B Counterstrike 1.6, -Source, Crysis, CoD 4, world in Conflict testen, die maus natürlich auch!


----------



## Gamer-4-Gamer (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

Wir, die Gamer-4-Gamer Community sind ein neues und aufstrebendes Unternehmen für alles was Gaming betrifft.
Unter anderem möchten Wir natürlich den vielen Gamern da draussen auch Meinungsberichte und Testergebnisse neuer Produkte nicht vorenthalten, deshalb glaube Ich, wären wir gut geeignet die neuen Logitech Produkte auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen, und bei gutem Ergebnis in unserem Shop anzubieten.

MFG Euer Gamer-4-Gamer Admin Team


----------



## MarkusausN (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich will dabei sein weil,
ich sicher einer der letzten Anmelder sein werde,
und den letzten beißen die G9 oder G15 Hunde. 

Ihr könntet auch die Versandgebühren bei mir sparen, ich hol das Zeug selber bei Euch in Färrd ab. 

Gruß aus N


----------



## Softiga (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Sehr geehrter PCGH_Oliver,
durch den schon 5 Jahre währenden  Einsatz im Multiplayer Shooter Genre, 
ist dem Verschleiß von derartigen  Peripheriegeräten zu verdanken, dass sich Qualität messen lässt 
und ich mich  gerade jetzt wieder auf die Suche nach präzisen und ausdauernden Produkten für den Einsatz in  urbanen wie tropischen Gefilden befinde.... 
Meine Aufmerksamkeit konzentriert  sich - neben der Geschwindigkeit der verbauten Komponenten - auf das Handling,  
darstellender ausgedrückt: auf das Gefühl zwischen Aktion und  Reaktion.
Mit der Zeit entwickeln sich Vorlieben, wie Form, Farbe und  Gewicht.
Deswegen liegt mein vorrangiges Interesse bei der G9 mit ihren  modularen System, 
welches sich dem breiten Spektrum der Vorlieben gegenüber  gestellt erstmal beweisen muss.
Bei der G15 interessiert mich, ob das  angepriesene LCD GamePanel wirklich eine Bereicherung darstellen kann, 
wenn es  um Spiel spezifische Angaben geht oder** liegen die Stärken in  seiner OpenSource Galaxie, 
mit dem nicht nur Temperatur oder Uhrzeit angezeigt  werden können.
Natürlich wird meine Kritik subjektiver sein, doch gehöre ich  zur Käuferschicht auf die Abgezielt wurde und werde nach der 1. Maxime der  Verkäufer werten: "Der Käufer ist König" 

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen Softiga
*


----------



## crmnt (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Anmeldeschluss !


----------



## Oliver (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Richtig 

Die Gewinner werden morgen per Zufallsgenerator ausgewählt und bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Oliver (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Der Zufallsgenerator hat entschieden:

Ausgelost wurden folgende Extreme-User:

_*G9*: igoroff, Morytox, MrKnaller
*G15*: exa, Invader_Zim, Mystik_

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! An alle anderen: Der nächste Lesertest wird sicherlich nicht lange auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Letni (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner! 
Ich freu mich schon auf den Test...

@ PCGH-X: Schön, dass es so etwas nun öfters gibt.

Gruß
Letni


----------



## buzty (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

hm schade   naja viel spass an die gewinner damit und schreibt uns was schönes dazu


----------



## crmnt (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich wollte die Maus 

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf an die Gewinner


----------



## Hans im Glück (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Schade, Schade, ich möchte auch mal ausgewählt werden

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner, macht was vernünftiges draus!


----------



## igoroff (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Yeah ich darf die Maus durch die Testhölle schicken ^^

Wenn die wie versprochen bis Weihnachten da ist, gibt es spätestens bis Neujahr nen Testbericht.


----------



## exa (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

aber hallo, ich hätte auch gern die maus gehabt, aber zum testen ist die tastatur besser, ida kann ich besser vergleichen zwischen der alten g15 und der neuen, vllt kann ich nach dem test mit einem der anderen drei tauschen^^


----------



## igoroff (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



exa schrieb:


> aber hallo, ich hätte auch gern die maus gehabt, aber zum testen ist die tastatur besser, ida kann ich besser vergleichen zwischen der alten g15 und der neuen, vllt kann ich nach dem test mit einem der anderen drei tauschen^^



Hmm mir gehts ähnlich ich würde gerne mit dir tauschen mir wäre die Tastatur lieber zum testen.

@ pcgh-x und @ exa Was haltet ihr von einem Aufgabentausch?


----------



## Oliver (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Wenn die nue Kombination zu einem noch besseren Test führt, dann sehe ich da kein Problem


----------



## exa (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

naja ich hätte nix dagegen, nur müsst ihr das entscheiden, da ich denke ich zur g15 im vergleich zu meiner g15 mehr schreiben kann als der vergleich von der g9 im vergleich zur mx510 hergibt, was absolut nicht heißen soll, das dadurch mein test nicht ausführlich wird...


----------



## Steben (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

SCHADE!!!!! Ich hätte sogerne eine neue G15 mit meiner alten und dem Zboard verglichen und wahrscheinlich auch eine ganze Weile genutzt!

Allen die dabei sind: HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!

Und bitte schreibt schöne Berichte!

Gruß Steben!


----------



## Bimek (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Glückwunsch euch allen....

Bin schon auf paar impressions gespannt


----------



## Morytox (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

jetzt sind alle varianten der Spiele dran um die performance zu vergleichen ! das kommt mir zudem sowas von gelegen da ich mich in letzter zeit anch ner günstigen G9 umgeschaut habe  .. wenn das mal nicht günstig ist xD ESL = 100 plätze besser ^^


----------



## korfe (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin!
z.Zt. bin ich besitzer einer Logitech G 15 Tastatur znd einer Logitech MX Revolution Maus!
Vorher benutzte ich eine Logitch Cordless Click Plus Maus und das da zugehörige Keyboard!
Es würde mich auch interessieren,wie sich die neue G 15 gegenüber der alten Tastatur verhält!
Da die MX Revolution keine direkte Gamingmaus ist,wäre es doch mal Klasse,die Unterschiede festzustellen!

Digitale Bilder kann ich natürlich auch erstellen (Sony DSC W 5)!

Bei mir würde,die Maus/Tastatur Kombination,im Gamingalltag und im Office Breich getestet werden!
Da ich beides für Recht wichtig halte!

So denn,dann wollen wir mal hoffen!


----------



## exa (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

korfe, nicht böse sein,
wenn du den thread mal gelesen hättest, würdest du feststellen, das das ding hier vorbei ist, und die sieger schon feststehen, aber du kannst dich ja noch bei zukünftigen lesertests bewerben...


----------



## lizardking78 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Ihr lieben in dem häßlichen Nürnberg(Hoffe das schließt mich jetzt nicht aus)! Hiermit also meine formlose Bewerbung! Gründe warum ich als Tester in fage kommen soll........nun,ich bin ein fauler kleiner Computerjunkie,der nichts auf die Reihe bekommt außer an seinem heiligem Pc rum zu schrauben,ich bin stinke häßlich,habe noch nie eine Freundin gehabt,geschweige denn weiß ich annähernd was Sex ist...außer...ich spiele mit meinem PC und wenn ich wieder ein paar Mhz mehr rausgeholt habe, geht mir fast einer ab! Momentan bin ich sehr gut mit der Materie vertraut,übertakte alles was ich in die Finger bekomme(den Sinn habe ich für mich noch nicht gefunden),darum ist letzter Zeit viel über den Jordan gegangen was natürlich ein Schwe... Geld kostet,somit wäre es sehr angebracht im nachhinein diese Tastatur zu besitzen!! Aber der eigentliche Hauptgrund ist wohl der,das ich mega viel Spaß an der Sache habe und Euch für Euern Job bewundere da ich selber gern sowas machen würde-dies wäre doch die Gelegenheit zu sehen ob ich nur ein Dummschwätzer bin oder doch ein wenig auf der Pfanne habe!! Viele Grüße nach Namberch!! R.B.´´alias lizardking78

PS: Bewerbe mich nur für die Tastatur da ich die G9 schon besitze und sich die Tastatur gut einreihen würde!


----------



## Clown[AUT] (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

@izardking78

wie schon exa in einem vorherigen Post beschrieb die *Sieger stehen schon fest* und man findet auch schon die dazugehörigen Lesertests!^^

Mfg


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Trotzdem sehr ehrlich verfasst


----------



## exa (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

jo, vllt sollte ein admin das ding mal zu machen, damit nicht noch mehr arme pc user träumend eine bewerbung verfassen...


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



exa schrieb:


> jo, vllt sollte ein admin das ding mal zu machen, damit nicht noch mehr arme pc user träumend eine bewerbung verfassen...


 
*seconded*

bitte closen - grenzt ja schon an Folter - sowas


----------



## der_schnitter (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ach, wieso ergötzen wir uns nicht an den verzweifelten Menschen,die händeringend nach gratis Eingabegeräten suchen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Closed


----------

